# 06/24 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Chris Jericho and Orange Cassidy Face Off



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This is a weird week for wrestling man

think i’ll skip watching this live

will watch next day


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Can't say I'm too pumped up for this one. Luchasaurus Vs Wardlow could be good but also could be bad especially with the lumberjack stip that will no doubt see Marko, MJF, Jungle Boy and others get involved.

Moxley depending on his opponent could be fun. Cody we're only seeing press conference highlights from so is he done defending the title weekly after just a month? Jericho and Cassidy facing off is just going to be cringe.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

A must watch for Moxley, Lucha vs Wardlow lumberjack, and the Brodie/Cobana tag match. Good card.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah... card looks good actually

this is almost a mini go-home for Fyter

Anybody know if its live? Or was it taped with the last 2 shows?

I’m guessing live as NN would not have been able to do 2 matches in one night


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah... card looks good actually
> 
> this is almost a mini go-home for Fyter
> 
> ...


Not saying you're wrong but in what way is this card strong?

- Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy is a total joke angle 

- Brodie Lee and Colt Cabana Vs Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss is going to be comedy as well (Three comedy guys in the one match). You could very well make an argument that Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss aren't even good enough to be TV wrestlers.

- Wardlow Vs Luchasaurus the more I think about it is going to have shenanigans in it that is going to ruin a big man brawl. Also, wasn't the theory on here that they were saving this for PPV?

- Matt Hardy Vs Santana will be cringey comedy.

- FTR Vs The Nightmares should be acceptable but my fear is it'll be entirely too long. Also, are we still arguing that QT Marshall isn't getting a big push?

Of course you're entitled to your opinion just wondering what appeals about what looks like a pretty lackluster card.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah... card looks good actually
> 
> this is almost a mini go-home for Fyter
> 
> ...


Says in the graphic its live.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not saying you're wrong but in what way is this card strong?
> 
> - Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy is a total joke angle
> 
> ...


I’m not saying you’re wrong but

Jericho v Orange Cassidy is not a Joke Angle - it is one of the hottest things on the card

Dark Order v Bad Romance has story implications for Brody + the first time we’re seeing the new team on tv

Lucha v Wardlow is 2 big men clashing that has been teased quite a few times

Matt Hardy v Santana...... I’ll give you that

FTR v NN will be a good match 🤷‍♂️

It’s always funny how many times you guys (yes, i’m now grouping together) says so much ‘we just want to make it better’ / ‘or I enjoy half of it’ and we should just accept it

but you all seem to really struggle to comprehend that on the flip side a large part of us enjoy the different programs they have going

including Dark order, and Orange Cassidy and Cody’s stuff

basically everything except Matt Hardy

so, why is it a shock I would think it is a good card? I’ve been on here for years, it is quite clear what I like  

for me, its a strong card filled with stuff I want to see - just accept it the same way I accept your half-the-time bashing


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah... card looks good actually
> 
> this is almost a mini go-home for Fyter
> 
> ...


Should be live considering they were able to change the Hardy match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Should be live considering they were able to change the Hardy match.


Geez, fair play - good catch


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Legit.... Evil Uno is my new favourite

Segment at 9:24


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm hyped for Wardlow vs Luchasaurus. These two can really go. Not sure about the Lumberjack stip or who I want to win this. Probably Wardlow, as I personally see star potential in him.

No problem with the rest, except I don't think Janela/Kiss should be on the main show.

When is Pac allowed to return? They did a video package with him weeks ago, but nothing since.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Only really interested in Wardlow vs Lucha but not a fan of Lumberjack matches so dont know how serious it will be. 

Want to see FTR Again feels fresh watching them in AEW


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not saying you’re wrong but
> 
> Jericho v Orange Cassidy is not a Joke Angle - it is one of the hottest things on the card
> 
> ...


Jericho Vs Orange Cassidy is a total jokey comedy angle which shouldn't even be happening. I recall you're big on OC which is fine but the dude is a comedy guy in a main event angle hence why I called it a joke. The top heel beat the shit out of the face with a bag of oranges it's hardly serious.

The rest, fair enough. If you like it you like it I just don't see anything exciting there.

We do say that but it's usually in reference to people criticising us or asking why we watch. I understand and believe you guys do enjoy the product but I can't see how. This is the go home edition before a heavily hyped two week TV special and take a look at the feuds.

Cage/Moxley - Cage won a ladder match for a title shot, Taz randomly hates Moxley, they brawled in a parking lot and have both been talking about how tough they are.

Cody/Hager - Cody read Hager's mind about wanting a title shot at Fyter Fest. Hager watched Cody on a monitor

Jericho/Orange - Orange interrupted Jericho's promo time and got beaten with a bag of oranges. Cassidy then proceeded to dress as a cameraman, film the entirety of Jericho's match and then beat him up in the least convincing brawl since the AEW missed punches debacle.

If that's your thing and what you like in a story that's fine but lets not pretend these stories actually have depth and that it's not hard for the average fan to see just how good this company is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why aren't they doing Jericho vs OC at FyterFest?

Oops nevermind this week is a faceoff. Wonder if they'll get a stipulation


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *We do say that but it's usually in reference to people criticising us or asking why we watch. I understand and believe you guys do enjoy the product but I can't see how. This is the go home edition before a heavily hyped two week TV special and take a look at the feuds.*
> 
> If that's your thing and what you like in a story that's fine but lets not pretend these stories actually have depth and that it's not hard for the average fan to see just how good this company is.


- Orange / Jericho - disagree

- Bolded point: and we usually have to keep defending stuff we like from people that keep telling us its dumb. It is draining. That is why half the squad is on mute. its been a long time since I’ve had to defend what I like as much as on this *FAN FORUM / *and that says more about the detractors than the fans

- The rest, just your opinion which I disagree with, or just don’t want to talk about

- Underlined point: They actually have great depth. But you guys famously refuse to watch the shoulder content where a lot of context is given / or get to know the characters / or even buy into the characters to start with.

What is the point in debating it under these circumstances? It is just the same circle. They’ll largely do stuff I like and they’ll largely do stuff that annoys you

but we’ll still end up chatting in the AEW forums, because no matter how many times you guys want to discount it or bash it.... and listen close now.... you all know AEW is the *hottest shit going *In the wrestling world - and it isn‘t even close. There is no competition for the buzz they have from any company.

Otherwise you all would be elsewhere talking about that and this forum would be as dead as TNAs, or NWAs or NJPW or ROH


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Why aren't they doing Jericho vs OC at FyterFest?
> 
> Oops nevermind this week is a faceoff. Wonder if they'll get a stipulation


This isn’t a match / more like a ’contract-signing’

a promo from either side and shenanigans


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Yet ANOTHER week with no mention of Archer. .


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> - Bolded point: and we usually have to keep defending stuff we like from people that keep telling us its dumb. It is draining. That is why half the squad is on mute. its been a long time since I’ve had to defend what I like as much as on this *FAN FORUM / *and that says more about the detractors than the fans
> 
> - Underlined point: They actually have great depth. But you guys famously refuse to watch the shoulder content where a lot of context is given / or get to know the characters / or even buy into the characters to start with.
> 
> ...


I very rarely tell people directly that what they like is dumb. Some people like broken Matt and I've given my views on him but never questioned someone. I only asked you today about this card because none of it really appeals to me and I tune in every week now. In regards to the "squad" being on mute I don't know why you guys do that. All of those boys are super respectful (Most of the time) and they're all really intelligent posters who seem to "get it" when it comes to wrestling even if it isn't always positive towards AEW.

They have great depth? Where? On the show where the Teddy Bear shoots lasers from it's eyes and Matt Hardy talks weekly about inside wrestling terms? The main content is meant to be on the TV show and the additional content is meant to be a case where you can watch and get an extra snippet or two of information as a reward for tuning in. The fact they do this backwards (Your words not mine) where they do a ton of story line development on their wanky internet show but do very little on TV seems absolutely ridiculous but I'll take your word on it being true.

In regards to AEW being the hottest shit going in the wrestling world I'd say no to that. They're doing under a million views on TV, they're neck and neck with NXT and no major star wants to go there. When ECW was the hottest shit going in wrestling for the brief period in 95-97 you had big stars giving up gigs to go and work for ECW,. Famously Sunny left the WWF to go to ECW which ended up being a horrible career move but it showed just how hot ECW was.

I will say though that AEW has plenty of potential to become the hottest thing in wrestling but major changes need to occur. Most of the traffic this forum gets is mainly negative so it's hard to spin that as being a good thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I very rarely tell people directly that what they like is dumb. Some people like broken Matt and I've given my views on him but never questioned someone. I only asked you today about this card because none of it really appeals to me and I tune in every week now. In regards to the "squad" being on mute I don't know why you guys do that. All of those boys are super respectful (Most of the time) and they're all really intelligent posters who seem to "get it" when it comes to wrestling even if it isn't always positive towards AEW.
> 
> They have great depth? Where? On the show where the Teddy Bear shoots lasers from it's eyes and Matt Hardy talks weekly about inside wrestling terms? The main content is meant to be on the TV show and the additional content is meant to be a case where you can watch and get an extra snippet or two of information as a reward for tuning in. The fact they do this backwards (Your words not mine) where they do a ton of story line development on their wanky internet show but do very little on TV seems absolutely ridiculous but I'll take your word on it being true.
> 
> ...


You’re proving my point

what is the point in discussing this with you?

Now I have to explain to you why I think BTE is quality content? Or why I think they are the hottest thing going, even though we’re discussing this on their forum - which proves the point

or why I think Woods, Cult03 and some others are so walled off in their opinions that it makes it worthless to even have a discussion?

Now i have to type all this shit out, just for you to go ‘no but, they could be, but....’

is this life now? Is this fun?

fuck it - I’m going back into my echo chamber


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Jericho and OC stuff will fall somewhere between ridiculous or hilarious.

If you saw my thread from last week, I hope they actually have Mox in a prime spot on the show to build to Fyter Fest. The segments they've had in the past few weeks haven't been bad, but for a World Championship feud it hasn't been featured as such with blink and you miss them segments.

I expect more heel teases from Cody and Arn with the match/press conference. Given that it's Cody segment, I expect a lot of pomp and circumstance.

It takes me a lot to care about Dark Order and Brodie teaming with Colt ain't it. I'm at least somewhat interested to see Sonny and Janela's first match on Dynamite.

Luchasaurus vs. Wardlow is a match they've held off for awhile and I'm excited to finally see it happen. I imagine Wardlow wins as I think they want to keep him stronger right now.

FTR facing off with Dustin should be fun. I just hope there aren't too many shenanigans.

And with Matt vs. Santana, well, it's hard to care that much given the circumstances around the match. We'll see what they do going forward.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Shida just added to tomorrow's card. That makes me happy.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You’re proving my point
> 
> what is the point in discussing this with you?
> 
> ...


You guys very rarely explain why these things are your opinion. It's almost worthless having a conversation with any of you as you just say "This is a fact" and then when questioned you have a hissy fit. It's childish crap. Also if you aren't going to bother engaging in a proper dialogue, or you plan on continuing in your echo chamber then stop fucking talking about us. Also I'll repeat, having us on ignore means you've missed a bunch of fantasy booking, positive AEW stuff and have created a warped opinion based on arguments we had months ago. You don't even have a fucking clue about my opinions, so stop talking about them.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Now I have to explain to you why I think BTE is quality content? Or why I think they are the hottest thing going, even though we’re discussing this on their forum - which proves the point


No, I simply disagreed with you on them being hot. They are hot with a certain part of the internet wrestling community but it's not like WCW in 1996 where the entire entertainment world took notice and got excited about them, it hasn't got hot like ECW where it was turn away sellouts and changed the business and it certainly hasn't got as hot as WWF in the Attitude Era where wrestling was up there with Howard Stern and South Park as the hottest programs in the United States.

I never asked you to explain why BTE is quality content I just asked you where the story line development occurs if it's not on TV. Is it on BTE? Dark? I'm actually craving legitimate story telling from AEW so I may just tune in and watch if the story stuff is elsewhere.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Show looks pretty decent tomorrow. Can't say that I'm pumped like other weeks but I'm looking forward to it for sure.

Jericho/OC Face-Off - This should be alright, just hoping for some good dialogue and OC may even speak for the first time in AEW. I don't really get the OC hate personally. The lazy shit is just a gimmick, a gimmick that's super over at that. I don't mind him mixing it up with Jericho. He has proven multiple times that when push comes to shove, he takes things seriously in the ring and puts in major work in his matches. I've been enjoying the feud personally. Jericho could be doing better than OC, but it's all good, everyone can't be at the top all the time. Once Jericho does whatever he needs to do with Tyson, we'll probably see him putting over Sammy Guevara or feuding with someone like Hangman. As it stands now though, there's not much he can do. Everyone important is mixed up in something else or he has already feuded with.

Jon Moxley in Action - Always good to see Moxley. I'm sure we will get a Brian Cage appearance and some major shit talk from Taz. The feud could be more in depth than it is now, but I think the build has been good enough for a free TV special honestly. If this was the build to a major big 4 PPV though, I'd gladly admit that it's lazy. For Fyter Fest, its fine.

Cody Press Conference - Not sure what to expect here. Is Cody defending the title tomorrow? Are we just getting an in-ring promo with him and Hager set up like an MMA press conference? If they went the MMA route that would be cool. I liked how Jericho and Moxley did a boxing type weigh-in before their match so more of that kind of stuff is welcome.

Brodie/Cabana vs Bad Romance - Dark Order is guaranteed to win. This is just to build on the Colt Cabana heel turn story though. Hopefully we see more Anna Jay.

Luchasaurus vs Wardlow - Hyped for this. They're gonna beat the shit out of each other. I am assuming AEW will have its own rendition of the lumberjack match. We will get more MJF/Jungle Boy stuff and it'll lead to MJF/Wardlow vs Jurassic Express at Fyter Fest, which I am looking forward to. Then we can hopefully move on to MJF/Mox.

Hardy vs Santana - Damn, I was looking forward to Sammy. This I don't really care for.

FTR VS Natural Nightmares - This should be a good hard-hitting match too. Looking forward to seeing more non-WWE FTR. Their match with Butcher and The Blade was great. This will also lead to Brandi vs Allie at Fyter Fest probably, which is gonna suck, but Brandi is hot af, so as long as it doesn't go more than 5 minutes I don't mind.

Hikaru Shida in Action - I guess we get a squash match with some Britt Baker/Big Swole stuff during or after.



punkypower said:


> Yet ANOTHER week with no mention of Archer. .


I got a good feeling we will see him back on Dynamite soon. He's been destroying people on Dark and has a 7-1 record, so I'm sure he will back on the main show in a new feud for All Out. There's no one for him to feud with right now. Some say give him Luchasaurus, but he and Wardlow have been semi-feuding for a while now and they finally pulled the trigger on the Wardlow match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *No, I simply disagreed with you on them being hot.* They are hot with a certain part of the internet wrestling community but it's not like WCW in 1996 where the entire entertainment world took notice and got excited about them, it hasn't got hot like ECW where it was turn away sellouts and changed the business and it certainly hasn't got as hot as WWF in the Attitude Era where wrestling was up there with Howard Stern and South Park as the hottest programs in the United States.
> 
> I never asked you to explain why BTE is quality content I just asked you where the story line development occurs if it's not on TV. Is it on BTE? Dark? I'm actually craving legitimate story telling from AEW so I may just tune in and watch if the story stuff is elsewhere.


Who in the _current wrestling world_ - not the past - now - is hotter and with more buzz? the past is gone, we can only go by today

there’s story snippets everywhere / BTE, Sammy’s vlog, their twitter, their youtube - for example, the whole Hangman thing began on BTE

but, there’s a lot of humour and kayfabe breaking there too - I’m sure you’ve watched some

just scroll through the video thread, there’s tons


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Jericho v Orange Cassidy is not a Joke Angle - it is one of the hottest things on the card


Jericho vs. Cassady being "the hottest" angle is similar to HHH vs. R-Truth being the "hottest" angle on RAW and people would shit on that like horses after eating chili...

But it is a subjective topic, but I can understand @Chip Chipperson and agree with him 

EDIT: Im also interested to see if they adress the #speakingout situation with Sammy.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> Jericho vs. Cassady being "the hottest" angle is similar to HHH vs. R-Truth being the "hottest" angle on RAW and people would shit on that like horses after eating chili...
> 
> But it is a subjective topic, but I can understand @Chip Chipperson and agree with him
> 
> EDIT: Im also interested to see if they adress the #speakingout situation with Sammy.


unlike Truth and Trips, OC moves merchandise and unlike current day truth, OC has shown that he moves away from comedy when needed. Last week for example.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> unlike Truth and Trips, OC moves merchandise and unlike current day truth, OC has shown that he moves away from comedy when needed. Last week for example.


I just made a random example of "big shot" and comedy act. But the "moving away from comedy", Truth had multiple heel turns and was also less comedy when he had title matches etc.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> I just made a random example of "big shot" and comedy act. But the "moving away from comedy", Truth had multiple heel turns and was also less comedy when he had title matches etc.


yea but then you have nullified your own argument. The days you're talking about are the days when Truth wasn't doing any comedy. That's not comparable to what OC is doing.

Truth's comedy gimmick is also about lacking in IQ points. OC acts like he's not bothered. Two different gimmicks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Jericho vs. Cassady being "the hottest" angle is similar to HHH vs. R-Truth being the "hottest" angle on RAW and people would shit on that like horses after eating chili...
> 
> But it is a subjective topic, but I can understand @Chip Chipperson and agree with him
> 
> EDIT: Im also interested to see if they adress the #speakingout situation with Sammy.


It depends on where they go with it. For example, when Zack Ryder became a meme and started selling a bunch of merch, WWE put him in an angle with John Cena designed to completely bury Zack.

So, when a comedy act got over, WWE saw it as a problem that needed to be solved, whereas, AEW seems to be leaning into it with OC. It remains to be seen whether this approach is better I suppose.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

wow looks terrible lol. Will watch Lucha vs Wardlow.

Jericho vs Cassidy and the dark order match wow..


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn, if it isn’t enough that Cody gets more airtime than the WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT champion, they now have his goddamn brother and best friend on TV more than anyone fucking else.

FUCK YOU, CODY! FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT!!!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> It depends on where they go with it. For example, when Zack Ryder became a meme and started selling a bunch of merch, WWE put him in an angle with John Cena designed to completely bury Zack.
> 
> So, when a comedy act got over, WWE saw it as a problem that needed to be solved, whereas, AEW seems to be leaning into it with OC. It remains to be seen whether this approach is better I suppose.


but for me this is lose/lose. if OC wins and after that goes back to doing comedy it devalues Jericho and does nothing for OC. If he loses and both move on it also devalues Jericho and OC gained nothing from it. Only thing I can see that being good is, if OC wins and "loses" his comedy gimmick.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Goddamn, if it isn’t enough that Cody gets more airtime than the WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT champion, they now have his goddamn brother and best friend on TV more than anyone fucking else.
> 
> FUCK YOU, CODY! FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT!!!


Tell em' bdon!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tell em' bdon!


I mean, seriously: what good is this fucking story doing anyone? Are Butcher and Blade worthy of having a story going with FTR while apparently secretively having Allie working the Natural Nightmares? Are QT Marshall and Dustin important enough to be working an angle that requires airtime every week that possibly leads to them either losing in a non-title match or possibly splitting the team up?

And what does it say about Wardlow and MJF, Kenny Omega and Hangman, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus, Lance Archer and Jake Roberts, etc that they don’t even HAVE storylines!?

But nah...this is just Omega and friends enjoying comedy. It has nothing to do with Cody and his selfish fucking nature. He’s showing himself to be worse than HHH.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> I mean, seriously: what good is this fucking story doing anyone? Are Butcher and Blade worthy of having a story going with FTR while apparently secretively having Allie working the Natural Nightmares? Are QT Marshall and Dustin important enough to be working an angle that requires airtime every week that possibly leads to them either losing in a non-title match or possibly splitting the team up?
> 
> And what does it say about Wardlow and MJF, Kenny Omega and Hangman, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus, Lance Archer and Jake Roberts, etc that they don’t even HAVE storylines!?
> 
> But nah...this is just Omega and friends enjoying comedy. It has nothing to do with Cody and his selfish fucking nature. He’s showing himself to be worse than HHH.


Wardlow and MJF have a storyline. They are currently beefing with Jurassic Express.
I agree fully about Lance Archer and Jake Roberts btw - it's CRIMINAL how he's basically been forgotten about. HOWEVER, i am willing to give AEW a chance here, considering that the other week they were scouting for someone.
Kenny Omega and Hangman's storyline has been put on back burner and I *hope* it will be restarted at FF.

Otherwise yeah I agree with you. Mr Ordinary has had too much TV time already for my liking. Dustin I don't mind. However, keep that shit on DARK.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Wardlow and MJF have a storyline. They are currently beefing with Jurassic Express.


Don’t you think beating Cody should warrant a little more “story” than Jurassic Express? Better yet, since I do love Jungle Boy getting the exposure, don’t you think they should be getting more time than goddamn QT Marshall to develop this story further than “he thinks he’s more of the future than that other guy”



> I agree fully about Lance Archer and Jake Roberts btw - it's CRIMINAL how he's basically been forgotten about. HOWEVER, i am willing to give AEW a chance here, considering that the other week they were scouting for someone.


 Scouting? He went from wanting to kill Cody to scouting and only having about a minute and a half of TV time since losing to Cody. Buried.



> Kenny Omega and Hangman's storyline has been put on back burner and I *hope* it will be restarted at FF.


 It didn’t have to be put on the back burner, though. They could have easily done some vignettes, kept Omega’s booking strong in single’s action given he just had the fantastic Iron Man Match win over Pac, using that to further shove a wedge between Hangman and Kenny.

They chose to literally do nothing with them. Much like the rest of the roster, outside of Cody and Jericho. 



> Otherwise yeah I agree with you. Mr Ordinary has had too much TV time already for my liking. Dustin I don't mind. However, keep that shit on DARK.


I appreciate your honesty and understand why you want to see things play out on the previously mentioned subjects. I used to preach patience, let the story evolve, but that goodwill has run out.

Outside of Jericho and Cody’s bookings, I’m not sure anyone’s stories have a payoff, unless you’re a new acquisition. Even then, the bookings end the minute the new wears off you.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Excited for the Janela match and Wardlow vs Luchasaurus. This would be a good match to end in a no contest or DQ to set up for a tag match at FyterFest. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who in the _current wrestling world_ - not the past - now - is hotter and with more buzz? the past is gone, we can only go by today
> 
> there’s story snippets everywhere / BTE, Sammy’s vlog, their twitter, their youtube - for example, the whole Hangman thing began on BTE
> 
> ...


I mean the truth is WWE is hotter than AEW, which is why they do bigger numbers [emoji2373]. 

AEW needs to break away from telling stories on non-Dynamite platforms. The majority of folk don't want to seek out additional material to get the full story. But if they must build stories on BTE and Dark then they really need to put it over on TV better. 



optikk sucks said:


> *unlike Truth and Trips, OC moves merchandise* and unlike current day truth, OC has shown that he moves away from comedy when needed. Last week for example.


Are you really making the argument OC moves more merch than HHH?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They need to knock whatever Mox does out the park. Because he's about to have 3 straight title matches with meh to bleh build up. Like idk if booking is to blame or Mox. But Jericho didn't have this problem of feeling like a background champion.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Are you really making the argument OC moves more money than HHH?


relatively yes. 
absolutely, obviously not. 




bdon said:


> Don’t you think beating Cody should warrant a little more “story” than Jurassic Express? Better yet, since I do love Jungle Boy getting the exposure, don’t you think they should be getting more time than goddamn QT Marshall to develop this story further than “he thinks he’s more of the future than that other guy”
> 
> Scouting? He went from wanting to kill Cody to scouting and only having about a minute and a half of TV time since losing to Cody. Buried.
> 
> ...


like i said, im willing to give AEW the patience around Archer - i'm a massive fan of Archer - i enjoyed him back when he was riding with Hemme.
I agree that the Page/omega storyline didn't need to be put on the back burner. They seemingly dropped it after we saw them get back on the same page - HOWEVER, i think that's just a set up for a swerve. We shall see over the next few weeks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I mean the truth is WWE is hotter than AEW, which is why they do bigger numbers [emoji2373].


Of course... that is why ’The Bold and The Beautiful’ generates more Buzz than Westworld too

how could I have been so blind  

the long-standing show with the bigger number is always ‘hotter’ than the new show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Of course... that is why ’The Bold and The Beautiful’ generates more Buzz than Westworld too
> 
> how could I have been so blind
> 
> the long-standing show with the bigger number is always ‘hotter’ than the new show


You're being snarky, but yeah you are being blind. Seriously by what metric are you going to argue AEW is hotter and has more buzz? It's certainly not ratings or viewership, it's definitely not social media engagement, it's for sure not on YouTube his views on their official page or even fan discussion. So what metric are you using besides your own personal preference?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who in the _current wrestling world_ - not the past - now - is hotter and with more buzz? the past is gone, we can only go by today
> 
> there’s story snippets everywhere / BTE, Sammy’s vlog, their twitter, their youtube - for example, the whole Hangman thing began on BTE
> 
> ...


Well, WWE has more buzz but you've quickly poo pooed that one. NXT must be pretty hot since it does similar numbers to AEW without the millions of dollars in star power AEW has. Didn't Total Bellas just outrate AEW? That's probably hotter. NJPW is definitely hotter if we're counting international promotions.

To be fair though everything is quite cold. I spoke recently about NXT airing in the local bar area at a club I frequent alongside the rugby league and English Premier League. If AEW is so hot why wasn't it AEW on the TV? Hell, the AEW guys come out here to Australia every now and then and whilst it's a popular show they're generally running 300-600 seat buildings and not selling out. Again, if they're this incredibly hot product why are their top guys only drawing super smart marks here in Australia?

Even looking at their YouTube page, Jim Cornette an irrelevant manager stuck in the 1980's (AEW fans words not mine) talking about Howard Stern's views on AEW has more views than AEW's World Champion doing a promo, the AEW Dynamite post show, Ricky Starks debut, Colt Cabana joining The Dark Order, Britt Baker, Abadon's debut and the AEW Dynamite pre show (Featuring Cody). Seems like every segment from the hottest show in wrestling with the most buzz would easily be able to outdo Cornette commenting on Howard Stern especially when you've got a pre show featuring someone like Cody.

I have indeed watched snippets from Be The Elite before it's terrible and doesn't move main AEW stories forward. I did see one edition of Sammy's vlog where he just went from being injured to uninjured back to injured on TV. These must be the deep stories you're talking about.

Thanks for answering though. They should be putting story moving content on TNT not the wanky web show.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Of course... that is why ’The Bold and The Beautiful’ generates more Buzz than Westworld too
> 
> how could I have been so blind
> 
> the long-standing show with the bigger number is always ‘hotter’ than the new show


See above. If it's the hottest for you then that's cool but nobody really cares about AEW on any major scale except the hardcore wrestling fans.



RapShepard said:


> You're being snarky, but yeah you are being blind. Seriously by what metric are you going to argue AEW is hotter and has more buzz? It's certainly not ratings or viewership, it's definitely not social media engagement, it's for sure not on YouTube his views on their official page or even fan discussion. So what metric are you using besides your own personal preference?


Exactamondo.

When Jim Cornette's clips from his podcast are outdoing your World Champion cutting a promo ahead of an upcoming title match you're in trouble.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Exactamondo.
> 
> When Jim Cornette's clips from his podcast are outdoing your World Champion cutting a promo ahead of an upcoming title match you're in trouble.


I don't think they're in trouble. But I do think it's over hype to call them the hottest thing with the most buzz in wrestling. It just doesn't stand up to scrutiny. But I think it's just a thing in most genres though, where whatever is popular with the most hardcore of fans it gets built up a little bigger than it is. You see it in gaming with indie games a lot.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm glad to see Santana getting a singles match - I was worried they may have given us Hager/Hardy which would have been bad - I hope they have Santana go over, but I have my doubts. Surely, they'd have had Sammy go over Hardy again?

I've heard they've changed the tag match from FTR vs. Natural Nightmares to FTR vs. SCU, which in all honesty interests me a lot more.

Hopefully we see some vignettes or a bit more of Ricky Starks, he has true potential to be a star for this company so it'd be cool to get that going right off the bat following his match last week with Cody - talking of Cody, no open challenge this week? Or were we going to get one and the person has since been hit by the allegations of the past week? Man, this has been a LONG 7 days since the last show hasn't it!?

Wardlow vs. Luchasaurus could be good, but I have my doubts. Wardlow is still obviously green, whilst impressively explosive and Luchasaurus is very wooden and choreographed in his movements. Just want to see a nice hoss fight between the two but I am worried we'll get some "Look how impressive I am for a big man" spots between the two of them which will all eventually lead to a brawl between Wardlow/MJF and Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy which will probably be booked for Fyter Fest next week as a Tag Team match.

Moxley/Cage for me personally have been killing it a bit - whilst it's hard to truly get heat without an audience, I think they've played Cage up to be a much bigger threat than any other of Moxleys opponents (Hager, Brodie) and Moxley has seemed more interested in this one with regards to his promos. Hopefully they have something good for us tonight.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think they're in trouble. But I do think it's over hype to call them the hottest thing with the most buzz in wrestling. It just doesn't stand up to scrutiny. But I think it's just a thing in most genres though, where whatever is popular with the most hardcore of fans it gets built up a little bigger than it is. You see it in gaming with indie games a lot.


In trouble in terms of interest not in trouble of existing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> You're being snarky, but yeah you are being blind. Seriously by what metric are you going to argue AEW is hotter and has more buzz? It's certainly not ratings or viewership, it's definitely not social media engagement, it's for sure not on YouTube his views on their official page or even fan discussion. So what metric are you using besides your own personal preference?


you’re right

wwe has more buzz


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dustin might’ve had a concussion

so FTR is now facing SCU tonight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dustin might’ve had a concussion
> 
> so FTR is now facing SCU tonight


Damn that sucks for him, man has SCU fell off lol. From tag champs to last minute replacements.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm infinitely more pumped for FTR Vs SCU to be honest. That has match of the night written all over it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm infinitely more pumped for FTR Vs SCU to be honest. That has match of the night written all over it.


Really? I just don't care for Kaz or Scorpio they're just generic "good workers" to me


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Scorpio it seems is confirmed for singles now

SCU tag will be daniels and kaz

I would not mind Scorpio taking the title of Cody at some point


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Really? I just don't care for Kaz or Scorpio they're just generic "good workers" to me


There isn't much to them I agree but they wrestle a realistic style when they want to (They do love a bit of comedy every now and then though), all look the part and can work. If it's an 8-10 minute match with FTR getting the victory I think it has a lot of potential.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> There isn't much to them I agree but they wrestle a realistic style when they want to (They do love a bit of comedy every now and then though), all look the part and can work. If it's an 8-10 minute match with FTR getting the victory I think it has a lot of potential.


Idk I liked prime Daniels. But yeah idk I guess with Kaz and Scorpio once you're the hundredth guy to do a style it stands out less lol. It's sort of like how being an athletic big man with a flip or two is slowly becoming less impressive.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Idk I liked prime Daniels. But yeah idk I guess with Kaz and Scorpio once you're the hundredth guy to do a style it stands out less lol. It's sort of like how being an athletic big man with a flip or two is slowly becoming less impressive.


Oh yeah, I remember when Mike Awesome was doing big dives to the floor and it was super impressive but now it'd be really "Meh".


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

FTR SCU is an unskippable match for me. Much better.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Much better match. 

I love Dustin but QT is very "meh"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> I mean, seriously: what good is this fucking story doing anyone? Are Butcher and Blade worthy of having a story going with FTR while apparently secretively having Allie working the Natural Nightmares? Are QT Marshall and Dustin important enough to be working an angle that requires airtime every week that possibly leads to them either losing in a non-title match or possibly splitting the team up?
> 
> And what does it say about Wardlow and MJF, Kenny Omega and Hangman, Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus, Lance Archer and Jake Roberts, etc that they don’t even HAVE storylines!?
> 
> But nah...this is just Omega and friends enjoying comedy. It has nothing to do with Cody and his selfish fucking nature. He’s showing himself to be worse than HHH.


Lol I hope you get to meet Cody in real life at some point so that you can challenge him to a legit street fight


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah SCU is a big improvement from Dustin and QT. I wish Scorpio was in the match instead of Daniels but still it should be a good match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FTR vs SCU is fine by me.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol I hope you get to meet Cody in real life at some point so that you can challenge him to a legit street fight


I get the feeling he did meet Cody in real life and Cody was rude to him LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow, it´s nice when the replacement is better than the original match. FTR vs SCU could be awesome.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Excited for FTR vs scu
Lucha vs wardlow
Orange Cassidy and Jericho should be fun



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So looks like Penta and Fenix are both in Florida now according to Penta's insta story.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> So looks like Penta and Fenix are both in Florida now according to Penta's insta story.


Ohhhhh shit, now we just need my mans PAC back in the house and shit is gonna get hyped

PAC vs Cody vs Archer or PAC vs Cody TNT Title at All Out book it Tony!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Heeey you guyzzzz


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275818176526204929


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275852681895120903
The right choice for them to be cautious, and I agree FTR/SCU has way more potential anyway as a match


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Right call from TK

why risk it / QT does a lot of the production stuff though / hope there is a good replacement


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275852681895120903
> The right choice for them to be cautious, and I agree FTR/SCU has way more potential anyway as a match


Thank you covid-19?

Too dark?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275864860300062726


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Thank you covid-19?
> 
> Too dark?


you said it not me 😂


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275864860300062726


ah fuck covid


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275864860300062726


Well, that sucks. Nothing you can do about it really, but doesn’t help an already lackluster World Title build.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275864860300062726


Son of a bitch, better to be safe though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> you said it not me 😂





optikk sucks said:


> ah fuck covid


Lol - 180 degrees


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

extended


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275827273090977795


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

The scary thing is, what if Mox tests positive for the virus? That would cancel the title match.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jazminator said:


> The scary thing is, what if Mox tests positive for the virus? That would cancel the title match.


if he tests positive today, that means 2 weeks. He'd be tested again and hopefully he'll be negative for the second night of fyter fest, which is still 3 weeks away.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jazminator said:


> The scary thing is, what if Mox tests positive for the virus? That would cancel the title match.


 that would suck - maybe Allin takes the opportunity to go against Cage then?

unlucky for Mox, but lucky the shows were taped / so should mean rest were safe

ps> anybody recon the ‘person’ who he came in contact with was Renee, as she was doing wwe stuff, wasn’t she?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> if he tests positive today, that means 2 weeks. He'd be tested again and hopefully he'll be negative for the second night of fyter fest, which is still 3 weeks away.


Fyter Fest, unless I missed something, is 7/1 and 7/8.

7/8, the 2nd night of Fyter Fest, is 2 weeks away.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Also, what if Fyterfest is taped all in one day?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> So looks like Penta and Fenix are both in Florida now according to Penta's insta story.


I wish he didnt ruin his comeback ffs

Idiot


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> Fyter Fest, unless I missed something, is 7/1 and 7/8.
> 
> 7/8, the 2nd night of Fyter Fest, is 2 weeks away.


ah shit, i didn't know how i was thinking it was 3 weeks away.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> Also, what if Fyterfest is taped all in one day?


I think it is


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jazminator said:


> Also, what if Fyterfest is taped all in one day?


It is. 

It'll all be filmed next week, I believe.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's surprising nobody but 1 person in wrestling has popped as of yet. But shit Moxley vs Cage certainly didn't need this to happen.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

They are just taking precautions. Fully expect both to test negative.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> extended
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275827273090977795


Dope surprised they actually played into Kiss getting harassed for being gay. Should've definitely set the guy on fire at the end though


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It's surprising nobody but 1 person in wrestling has popped as of yet. But shit Moxley vs Cage certainly didn't need this to happen.


Not surprising at all. Many tests done by private entities (be it sports leagues, companies, casinos, etc) are showing a ridiculously minuscule infection rate.

Numbers coming out of hospitals seem to be the only ones showing a higher infection rate.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm fucking HYPED FOR SCU vs FTR.



taker1986 said:


> Yeah SCU is a big improvement from Dustin and QT. I wish Scorpio was in the match instead of Daniels but still it should be a good match.


Really? Daniels and Kaz make a MUCH better team IMO.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe Mox can record a promo from home?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> Not surprising at all. Many tests done by private entities (be it sports leagues, companies, casinos, etc) are showing a ridiculously minuscule infection rate.
> 
> Tests done by hospitals seem to be the only ones showing a higher infection rate.


Interesting because on a skeptic side both sides have good reason to be getting their particular result.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> extended
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275827273090977795


Man, this is an incredibly good video package, especially for two undercarders. I don't really like either yet this made me interested. This is what can set AEW apart from WWE, every wrestler getting a persona and angle. Like WWF in the late 90s really.

As for Mox/Fyter Fest, it would suck if he has to miss it but not a total disaster since it's a Dynamite special and not PPV. Who could they feed to Cage if Mox misses out? Maybe Kenny on the day he and Page aren't defending the tag belts? Or Luchasaurus?


----------



## chay007 (Oct 15, 2017)

AEWMoxley said:


> Not surprising at all. Many tests done by private entities (be it sports leagues, companies, casinos, etc) are showing a ridiculously minuscule infection rate.
> 
> Numbers coming out of hospitals seem to be the only ones showing a higher infection rate.


Think is hospitals test people with symptoms whereas sports are testing everyone, naturally some will have it asymptomatically but still hospital rate will be far higher. If you look at English football there are a fair number of cases but as training is done in small groups until everyone is tested it stops it spreading amongst teams. Same logic here. Well done AEW I'd say


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Man, this is an incredibly good video package, especially for two undercarders. I don't really like either yet this made me interested. This is what can set AEW apart from WWE, every wrestler getting a persona and angle. Like WWF in the late 90s really.
> 
> As for Mox/Fyter Fest, it would suck if he has to miss it but not a total disaster since it's a Dynamite special and not PPV. Who could they feed to Page if Mox misses out? Maybe Kenny on the day he and Page aren't defending the tag belts? Or Luchasaurus?


Cage not Page


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Cage not Page


Yeah sorry, brain freeze! Makes me wonder if we'll ever see Page vs. Cage. 😁


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

chay007 said:


> Think is hospitals test people with symptoms whereas sports are testing everyone, naturally some will have it asymptomatically but still hospital rate will be far higher. If you look at English football there are a fair number of cases but as training is done in small groups until everyone is tested it stops it spreading amongst teams. Same logic here. Well done AEW I'd say


I was referring to the overall infection rate, not just to those tested by hospitals - i.e., the number of people who tested positive by hospitals divided by the total population. This mass private testing across sports leagues, companies, etc., started in mid May, but it's a pretty big sample size, and the infection rate has been very small.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Yeah sorry, brain freeze! Makes me wonder if we'll ever see Page vs. Cage. 😁


I can already hear JR messing up


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Florida is kind of a mess right now. Was the best location early on but maybe they should move until that state is under control?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Florida is kind of a mess right now. Was the best location early on but maybe they should move until that state is under control?


Back to QTs Nightmare Factory in Georgia to film 4+ eps again?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Man, this is an incredibly good video package, especially for two undercarders. I don't really like either yet this made me interested. This is what can set AEW apart from WWE, every wrestler getting a persona and angle. Like WWF in the late 90s really.
> 
> As for Mox/Fyter Fest, it would suck if he has to miss it but not a total disaster since it's a Dynamite special and not PPV. Who could they feed to Cage if Mox misses out? Maybe Kenny on the day he and Page aren't defending the tag belts? Or Luchasaurus?


They would probably give him Darby Allin seeing as he has a mini feud with Taz.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Here in Australia one of our sports players tested positive on friday then tested negative on monday. 

i bet you a lot of people that actually have positive tests probably dont even have corona


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> ah shit, i didn't know how i was thinking it was 3 weeks away.


Night one, July 1st is live and July 2nd, will be taped for the following weeks broadcast, Night two, July 8th.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Throw this card in the garbage and start over. You've got 2.5 hours, AEW. Half the card already is in the can.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mister Sinister said:


> Throw this card in the garbage and start over. You've got 2.5 hours, AEW. Half the card already is in the can.


The fuck ? XD


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> I wish he didnt ruin his comeback ffs
> 
> Idiot


Did it for the likes just like everyone else in AEW.

Why give off the anything can happen vibe when you get a like?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Social exclusive


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275911508514439168


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> extended
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275827273090977795


This is great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> This is great.


I don‘t feel anything for Janela - but this pairing has got me interested for sure
he’s more ‘fun’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I wasn’t going to watch live..... but maybe just 20min


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This match will either be really good or a complete miss.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Fuck Dr luther

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting that ricky starks is on the heel side


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wardlow looks great.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The big guys in AEW need to realise that they don't need to do ranas and shit. Keep it simple.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F Stunt.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Marko Stunt getting the better of 6-7 heels. Yup...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Well there goes ricky starks. 

just got fucking beat up by marko


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stunt was like








for all those guys. Laughable.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I enjoyed the match for the most part, but I don't ever want to see Ricky Starks taking offense from Marko Stunt again


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Stunt can't even be a lumberjack without completely making the match look like shit.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Lol these spotfests so poorly executed. I see a potential star in this warlow guy or whatever his name is. I dont like how everyones in the crowd.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was awesome


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

How hard is it to book two guys with beef who want to kick one anothers ass? Why did we need such fuckery?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I enjoyed the match for the most part, but I don't ever want to see Ricky Starks taking offense from Marko Stunt again


I don’t want to see *ANYONE* taking offense from Marko Stunt again.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Marko stunt is absolutely garbage


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Very good match. 

Extremely impressed by both men. 

Marko needs to fuck off.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Pretty good match, now we got another brawl lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Rewriting the show:
Ford, Sabian and Archer vs Shida, Omega and Page
Hardy vs Brodie Lee vs Trent vs Ortiz
Priscilla Kelly vs Leva Bates vs Swole
Wardlow vs Luchasaurus
Spears and FTR vs SCU
Chuck vs Cage
OC and Cody vs Jericho and Hager


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I liked the chaos. But Wardlow and Luchasarus don’t need lumberjacks lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Didn't mind the little Taz segment.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

And Britt Baker still passing notes and we're still going for the over the top comedy because that worked so well last week...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Man rebel is easy on the eyes


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That match was fun. I knew it would be loaded with fuckery. I figured they didn't want to give Luchasaurus vs Wardlow on free tv without some kind of fuckery. I was ok with that. They both showed some athletic stuff. Luchasaurus shooting star press off the stage was pretty cool.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great big man fight for both guys, Wardlow looked strong, like every Lumberjack match it broke down into craziness, good fun to open the show

Loving every time Britt Baker is on TV, the notes are a nice touch


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Holy Shida!


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Over the past few weeks I think I’ve got to the point where I can’t really enjoy wrestling without crowds. Not really feeling the show tonight, only really interested in FTR.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> I enjoyed the match for the most part, but I don't ever want to see Ricky Starks taking offense from Marko Stunt again


he gon beat that ass one day


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I liked the match between the big men. Wardlow is better than I thought and did some impressive stuff. Luchasaurus needs to work a bit on his brawling, that's a weak area for him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Red Velvet...back to the bakery you go.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol jobberville


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shida Lockhart sent her to Squashville.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes I love Red Velvet


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ricky Starks getting his ass kicked by Stunt and now selling for a woman. 

Welcome to AEW!


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Marko stunt is so talented. Has the ability to ruin ANYTHING hes a part of


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So...why do these two hate one another again?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Shidas awesome

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

La Parka said:


> Ricky Starks getting his ass kicked by Stunt and now selling for a woman.
> 
> Welcome to AEW!


I think she really put her fingers in his eye


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Very effective for Shida I like it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he gon beat that ass one day


lol, now Shida is beating that Starks ass too


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

La Parka said:


> Ricky Starks getting his ass kicked by Stunt and now selling for a woman.
> 
> Welcome to AEW!


Kip Sabian and Ricky Starks are entirely different people actually.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lol Shida destroying Red Velvet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They're doing it MMA style haha nice


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

In kayfabe shouldn't bunny not be there cause she should have to quarantine as well cause her and qt are inseparable?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Wait was a press conference for Cody-Hager promoted?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Kip Sabian and Ricky Starks are entirely different people actually.


Yeah Kip got floored by Shida and Starks took some fingers in the eye.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

kyledriver said:


> In kayfabe shouldn't bunny not be there cause she should have to quarantine as well cause her and qt are inseparable?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Good point.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Kip Sabian and Ricky Starks are entirely different people actually.


and both were selling for a woman.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bosnian21 said:


> Wait was a press conference for Cody-Hager promoted?


On twitter yes


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I miss Riho...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Should not have brought his wife with Dustin there.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Who is the guy behind Allie?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

These promo feels heel ish by codys


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Oh no. 

Not Hager's wife again.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Goddamn that's a short dress 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Hager's wife is hot


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestling press conferences are so fucking dumb and desperate. "look at us doing a press conference like real sports" [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hager's wife is good eye candy!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

My god Hager sure has done well for himself...

His wife should remain on TV for visual purposes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brandi shouldve whooped that ass


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Wrestling press conferences are so fucking dumb and desperate. "look at us doing a press conference like real sports" [emoji23][emoji23]


Really? I actually like them if done right, like today.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I really liked that segment but I feel like it should've been last week and Cody/Hager should've done something more this week with it being the go home episode and all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> My god Hager sure has done well for himself...
> 
> His wife should remain on TV for visual purposes.


Just have her come out with a skirt each week.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Hager’s wife is amazing.

Great segment. Cody can talk his ass off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good on them showing a good vignette released on social media on TV


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I really liked that segment but I feel like it should've been last week and Cody/Hager should've done something more this week with it being the go home episode and all.


im assuming they didn’t want to go two consecutive weeks not defending the title.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, why?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Really? I actually like them if done right, like today.


People cry when wrestling is not taken seriously and they bitch when it's too serious XD


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

lol Hager's wife might be the element that he was missing to take him to that next level.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Seeing Sonny kiss fight like that during a street fight is so ridiculous 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really liked the way they did that, good dialogue from Cody. First the boxing weigh in, now the MMA style conference. I like how they're incorporating real life type stuff. Good to know that the TNT Title is DEFINITELY not finished, cuz that joint is looking kinda cheap right now lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont care what anyone says, kiss and joey is a classic mix. They need to do something with kiss anyway.

The videos are cheesy though


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hopefully Brodie crushes these geeks.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey that’s Johnny cages move


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This show is really bad. I’m turning it off


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> This show is really bad. I’m turning it off


Fuck off lol this show has been really good so far


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Really? I actually like them if done right, like today.


Press conferences in sports 9/10 are boring as fuck. It's a weird thing to copy. Especially since there's other ways to get into a brawl


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No Anna Jay? damn...


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Fuck off lol this show has been really good so far


How has this show been good? Press conference was cringe, opening bout was average and now trash Cabana and Lee vs the geek squad


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jelly Longstocking is such a goof.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This Janela/Kiss thing is funny but cringe at the same time. Like what the hell lol.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

Joey, put back on pants.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this the first match for Brodie since DON2?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I think this is one of the segments someone will show Vince and he'll laugh at.

"Hey boss, remember the guy who left and thought he'd do better without us? Here's his most recent TV match"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> I dont care what anyone says, kiss and joey is a classic mix. They need to do something with kiss anyway.
> 
> The videos are cheesy though





prosperwithdeen said:


> Fuck off lol this show has been really good so far





MoxAsylum said:


> How has this show been good? Press conference was cringe, opening bout was average and now trash Cabana and Lee vs the geek squad


"Opening match was average" 

Lol ok nerd, okay.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Janela and Kiss definitely mesh well together


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> "Opening match was average"
> 
> Lol ok nerd, okay.


It was average. It wasn't good and it wasn't bad. The shenanigans really hurt it.

If that makes him a nerd then I'm right there with him.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It was average. It wasn't good and it wasn't bad. The shenanigans really hurt it.
> 
> If that makes him a nerd then I'm right there with him.


Okay, nerd


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cabana joining Dark Order will do well for him, this boom boom gimmick ain’t working for me


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It was average. It wasn't good and it wasn't bad. The shenanigans really hurt it.
> 
> If that makes him a nerd then I'm right there with him.


It was a great match between two big men. Marko hurt it slightly, but we seen some excellent moves and athleticism between two very big guys. 

It was certainly not average. They put on a good show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a sloppy ass match.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Press conferences in sports 9/10 are boring as fuck. It's a weird thing to copy. Especially since there's other ways to get into a brawl


Not overused like contract signings though. Interview with announcer doesn't look the same with empty arena. Guess they could give MJF his own talk show, but then WWE have drained the talk show concept.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Decent match so far


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Lol at that fight infront of the convenience store cinematic style. Im really sick of this dumb shit. This isnt pro wrestling.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't get into Janela and Kiss. Jobber central. 

Have Brodie bury one already.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sonny Kiss ain’t that bad I was wrong about him/her


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Brodie just killed Kiss lmao


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Well that sucked.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Archer is my favorite person right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Like what I’m seeing with Colt/Dark Order


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This lee guy is terrible


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No-sell land.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Miserable. The Shida match was the antithesis of why I wanted AEW.
I turned the channel during that sandpaper presser, turned back to see this terrible tag match with Cabana, Dark Order and Sonny Kiss, and I changed the station again.
AEW doesn't want to make a TV show. They want to commit suicide for a cultural agenda.
If you want to make a show that appeals to black and Latino families, you have to wake up to the reality that they are religious and socially conservative. This show doesn't get people of color in America. AEW has an upper class view of what they think blue collar people of color are like but don't actually live with, work with or speak to working class people of any race.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Cabana joining Dark Order will do well for him, this boom boom gimmick ain’t working for me


Been boom booming for almost 20 years


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Enjoyed the match

Step down for Vance Archer

Lol at still trying to make Spears a thing


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So Archer is going to feud with Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss.

Who gives a fuck? This fucking company...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ARCHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My boy is back!!!


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Archer destroying the odd couple. Break em in half Lance


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Archer just saved this show


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh fuck off with Spears


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This show feels like AEW dark so far.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Guess I’ll stick around now since archer destroyed those geeks


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> This lee guy is terrible


That's quite the take considering he literally was involved in about 30 seconds of that match and was easily the best part of it. 

Sonny and Janela are certainly garbage though.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So Archer is going to feud with Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss.
> 
> Who gives a fuck? This fucking company...


Or he just destroyed them real quick?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Archer bout to squash Janela and Kiss then murder Cody lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So Archer is going to feud with Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss.
> 
> Who gives a fuck? This fucking company...


He must have a new feud every week considering he destroys jobbers and bystanders on a weekly basis. 

Let him destroy them in a handicap match...it's about the only way Janela and Sonny should be on TV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> Not overused like contract signings though. Interview with announcer doesn't look the same with empty arena. Guess they could give MJF his own talk show, but then WWE have drained the talk show concept.


Overused is irrelevant to me hating them. They're just not something that I can buy into. I just can't.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So Archer is going to feud with Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss.
> 
> Who gives a fuck? This fucking company...


He's gonna kill them both and move on my guy Jesus Christ you're such a cynic lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Or he just destroyed them real quick?


That'd be even worse if he just randomly attacked them and they didn't do anything.

I know you love AEW and will defend anything they do but a lot of shit they just do for the sake of doing. Remember Cody throwing in the towel for Dustin and how we never got any follow up or even words exchanged over it?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Why is scu still a thing ?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is about to be fire


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This. At entrance is so corny man. For as good as they are in the ring, man they aren't equally creatively sad.


prosperwithdeen said:


> Archer bout to squash Janela and Kiss then murder Cody lol


Lol I doubt he's getting back to Cody. This would be a shit way to build him back up for that.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This should be good

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like FTR’s entrance


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Stop with the fucking notes. Not everything needs to be a joke.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That'd be even worse if he just randomly attacked them and they didn't do anything.
> 
> I know you love AEW and will defend anything they do but a lot of shit they just do for the sake of doing. Remember Cody throwing in the towel for Dustin and how we never got any follow up or even words exchanged over it?


Joey literally just tried to do something about it. 

Didn't work out well for jobber Joey.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I like FTR’s entrance


Really it's corny as hell they drive a car like 10ft


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Its so funny seeing wrestlers ive barely seen if ever being so new to AEW and all. Where are the lucha bros at? They were fun better than lucha house party.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wonder if they’re gonna feature Britt every week during her recovery. So far seems every week.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Weekly reminder that during every future FTR match, JR will bury the rest of AEW’s tag team divison and reference old wrestling.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JR teasing Four Horseman


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradboyd said:


> Its so funny seeing wrestlers ive barely seen if ever being so new to AEW and all. Where are the lucha bros at? They were fun better than lucha house party.


Pentagon was stuck in Mexico, he just got back in the states today

Fenix got injured before the Casino ladder match.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That'd be even worse if he just randomly attacked them and they didn't do anything.
> 
> I know you love AEW and will defend anything they do but a lot of shit they just do for the sake of doing. Remember Cody throwing in the towel for Dustin and how we never got any follow up or even words exchanged over it?


That’s not defending it. You automatically assumed it’s a feud, it could literally be a one off attack that has little to no story going forward(they might have a match next week but that’ll be it)

Im assuming it’s just a way to bring him back on TV.

Cody threw in the towel for his brother and then beat the guy who almost killed him.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

bradboyd said:


> Its so funny seeing wrestlers ive barely seen if ever being so new to AEW and all. Where are the lucha bros at? They were fun better than lucha house party.


They are in México because Covid.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damnnn Franky hit his head hard!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a dangerous move to the outside


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like how AEW is just fuckin real with you and not ignoring real world issue like WWE does most of the time, we’re adults and it’s ok to tell us that people have been exposed


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bradboyd said:


> Its so funny seeing wrestlers ive barely seen if ever being so new to AEW and all. Where are the lucha bros at? They were fun better than lucha house party.


Well that's a backhanded compliment if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTR.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That'd be even worse if he just randomly attacked them and they didn't do anything.
> 
> I know you love AEW and will defend anything they do but a lot of shit they just do for the sake of doing. Remember Cody throwing in the towel for Dustin and how we never got any follow up or even words exchanged over it?


I can't disagree with AEW being silly or incoherent more than I'd prefer. But how the hell have you stuck with US for so long? Dynamite is more or less written like a 1996-2001 Nitro/Raw. WWE and TNA have aped the same format since then.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Jim Ross holding down AEW. Love him to death


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lord I hope Dax wasnt seriously injured there....rough landing and appeared to be in genuine pain.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> That’s not defending it. You automatically assumed it’s a feud, it could literally be a one off attack that has little to no story going forward(they might have a match next week but that’ll be it)
> 
> Im assuming it’s just a way to bring him back on TV.
> 
> Cody threw in the towel for his brother and then beat the guy who almost killed him.


So if it's a one off attack what is his reason for targeting them? Why did he do it? Why waste the TV time if you've got no story to come back on? If you want Archer to come back on TV why not have him attack someone he's going to do business with in the future?

As Jim Cornette would say, GOD DAMN


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Really it's corny as hell they drive a car like 10ft


You can't think about it like that lol just like you didn't think about it when Eddie Guerrero drove his lowrider 10 feet or JBL with his limo or even Taker with his bike


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Fitetv taking a tone out during the break, WTF is going on here??


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I pretty much missed the first half of the show? Anything of note happened?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FTR has been a fantastic pickup for AEW.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Fitetv taking a tone out during the break, WTF is going on here??


They used to show everything. Now...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good match so far but SCU is so generic lol where’s Scorpio


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Good match so far but SCU is so generic lol where’s Scorpio


Singles run. 

Where he should be


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

What's up with the Fite feed during ad breaks? Why just audio? At least TNT viewers get picture in picture. Fite subscribers are getting ripped off.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Overused is irrelevant to me hating them. They're just not something that I can buy into. I just can't.


Fair enough, I'm biased. Back when I first got satellite television and could watch WWF weekly, the first episode I watched was the WrestleMania 8 press conference lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You can't think about it like that lol just like you didn't think about it when Eddie Guerrero drove his lowrider 10 feet or JBL with his limo or even Taker with his bike


JBL and Takers shit was apart of new characters

Eddie had a different lowrider and did the hydraulics so it was animated. 

It's like FTR stopped at "well we want to use a car" and that was it


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Love me some snap suplexes.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> They used to show everything. Now...


If that's going to be a new normal thing then Fitetv might end up losing subscribers. Watching the match during the commercial break is one of the perks that people pay for, take that away and people will just illegally stream.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice match!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> Fair enough, I'm biased. Back when I first got satellite television and could watch WWF weekly, the first episode I watched was the WrestleMania 8 press conference lol.


I can get into a lot of ridiculous things in wrestling. But something about press conferences just sets off my "bull shit" zone.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SAY YEAH


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I feel like since Edge used the word “grit” we have been hearing it a lot from both companies lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fantastic match. 

Hard hitting, good old fashioned brawl.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great match damn FTR is awesome


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> So if it's a one off attack what is his reason for targeting them? Why did he do it? Why waste the TV time if you've got no story to come back on? If you want Archer to come back on TV why not have him attack someone he's going to do business with in the future?
> 
> As Jim Cornette would say, GOD DAMN


Why? Because hes a fucking loose cannon.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Amazing how having a quality wrestling match just works.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FTR is a great addition to the tag division. They're a nice balance to all the flippy dippy shit of the other tag teams.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Seen a few of FTR in wwe matches this is much much better. Really enjoying this


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lucha Bros. Nice.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

The lucha bros !


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Butcher looks like he’s about to kidnap some people.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Butcher and the Blade and... oh.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not tough to know who will be eating the pin at Fyter Fest lol

So happy to see Penta back


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Match was good. These guys blew the surprise of their own return.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking corny, this is why 3 months between PPVs suck all this filler to get to Bucks vs FTR is going to be annoying. They're going to run through the tag division to build up what's as of now a non-title match lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> JBL and Takers shit was apart of new characters
> 
> Eddie had a different lowrider and did the hydraulics so it was animated.
> 
> It's like FTR stopped at "well we want to use a car" and that was it


are you the Butcher and Blades new manager?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That match is gonna be fuckin FIRE holy shit Fyter Fest just got hyped af


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Whos the fucking idiot that booked butcher and the blade to look like idiots? These guys had something going. And make alley bo longer be a bad ass bunny to woro with QT. Whos booking this trash.
On the other note it's nice to see the Lucha Brothers back


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Pentagon’s look is probably the best in pro wrestling


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Where’s PAC!!!??? He’s the missing piece to the triangle


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Not hating this episode. There's been a few dumb things like the big guys doing a bunch of spots, Stunt getting offense in on anyone (Starks especially) and FTR tagging with the Bucks who they absolutely fucking despise. That's annoyed me now. They can't act like they hate each other everywhere except on TV.

Pepper Parks has improved, I like them.

Kenny still being goofy, what a guy..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"oh and here's the tag title match, it's not that important"

Will be a fire match tho


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> are you the Butcher and Blades new manager?


They're bleh


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chuck Taylor legitimately talks and looks like the guy from Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Adam page really gets it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chuck Taylor is such a geek lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Match was good. These guys blew the surprise of their own return.


Has there been a debut that wasn't spoiled online? Maybe Starks. They really need to fix that shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Chuck Taylor legitimately talks and looks like the guy from Napoleon Dynamite.


Jon Heder


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Where’s PAC!!!??? He’s the missing piece to the triangle


Pac is boring


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Not hating this episode. There's been a few dumb things like the big guys doing a bunch of spots, Stunt getting offense in on anyone (Starks especially) and FTR tagging with the Bucks who they absolutely fucking despise. That's annoyed me now. They can't act like they hate each other everywhere except on TV.
> 
> Pepper Parks has improved, I like them.
> 
> Kenny still being goofy, what a guy..


So how about them positives


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Chuck Taylor is such a geek lol


Never liked him. He has a punchable face.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Has there been a debut that wasn't spoiled online? Maybe Starks. They really need to fix that shit.


People were predicting Starks before he came on board. I'm not sure they've ever had a true surprise debut.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Has there been a debut that wasn't spoiled online? Maybe Starks. They really need to fix that shit.


Debut ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny and Hangman


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Debut ?


Or return. AEW loves spoiling stuff for likes and internet clout.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Boring personalities in the tag title scene lol nice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Glad they got Moxley and Cage a Video promo seeing as he can’t be there


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cage just throwing this guy in the air haha.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox as champ so far has been dead in the water. He's the mid card world champ. Smh


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Debut ?


I meant return, but the question still stands.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Glad they got Moxley and Cage a Video promo seeing as he can’t be there


Yup good improvising


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cruz looks like an old washed up Austin Aries.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> So how about them positives


First match was good, Shida looked great, didn't hate the Sonny Kiss/Janella crap despite them sucking. FTR match was good. But this stuff has been said a hundred times in here already. The need for a circle jerk in here is becoming too much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

More quick matches like this


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Hate Cage’s gear


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I love Cage


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

30 minutes of Hardy vs Santana? Ugh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cage is a fucking beast. A great short squash.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Did they inadvertently just say that Renee Young was one of those that tested positive?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I really hope Cage does not get treated like Archer after losing to Mox. I hope they have long term plans.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Squashville‘s population’s increasing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Use this to put the title on Cage for a few months then back to Moxley. They don't want to start the trend of debuts losing their first big match, not do they want to get into a formula of "the world champ has to hold the title at least _ amount of days


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Taz ignoring COVID lmao good heel stuff


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Taz is such a great promo. The 90s had so many great talkers.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Cruz looks like an old washed up Austin Aries.


Tell me he doesn't look like a Puerta Rican Johnny Gargana


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> Pac is boring


Don't talk about PAC like that he's the GOAT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cult03 said:


> Tell me he doesn't look like a Puerta Rican Johnny Gargana


He looks like the Puerto Rican Toma Tonga!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> 30 minutes of Hardy vs Santana? Ugh.


Naw Jericho/OC faceoff is main eventing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What you know about success Mr. Brodie lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Say what you want about Brodie but boy has he improved on his physique. 

Dude looks like a beast


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Just have Brodie by himself


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

maybe Vince had a point..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fyter fest shouldn't have been 2 nights.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> First match was good, Shida looked great, didn't hate the Sonny Kiss/Janella crap despite them sucking. FTR match was good. But this stuff has been said a hundred times in here already. The need for a circle jerk in here is becoming too much.


The only positive about Kiss/Janela vs Brodie/Colt was seeing Brodie squash them at the end.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on man add Anna Jay to these Dark Order segments please


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Tell me he doesn't look like a Puerta Rican Johnny Gargana


It’s a Gargano/Ciampa


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Night 2 of Fyter looks like shit so far


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A lot of fat on FyterFest. Could've been an awesome one night special if they had cut a lot of the bull shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay maybe Night 2 is okay....


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Night one is so much better than night two


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Night 2 of Fyter looks like shit so far


Both nights have too much fat on them. It didn't need to be 2 nights. Especially with so many matches having fuck all in the way of build


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fyter Fest looking really good for a free 2 week TV special both nights look very entertaining that 8 man tag is gonna give me a heart attack


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Roll Model time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Both cards look promising!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I just don't give a fuck about any of this. I really don't. This show has shattered me I think.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Proud and Powerful's theme "slaps" as the kids say these days.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Britt Baker keep giving her mini segments please


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Is Matt Hardy vs Santana really the main event? 

wow this show has bee fucking garbage


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Come on man add Anna Jay to these Dark Order segments please


She's not in Jacksonville, in fact every trainee of QT are not here.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just don't give a fuck about any of this. I really don't. This show has shattered me I think.


Groundbreaking stuff indeed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> She's not in Jacksonville, in fact every trainee of QT are not here.


Ah good to know


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> She's not in Jacksonville, in fact every trainee of QT are not here.


Why?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Is Matt Hardy vs Santana really the main event?
> 
> wow this show has bee fucking garbage



Just think a little


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Groundbreaking stuff indeed.


It's not groundbreaking that these shows have been so shitty since the PPV that hardcore wrestling fans are now struggling to get through it?

(Insert this is fine .gif here)


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Why?


Maybe because they were in contact with QT....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I just don't give a fuck about any of this. I really don't. This show has shattered me I think.


But you're addicted! lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Santana is underrated.

Would be a real nice W for him


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's not groundbreaking that these shows have been so shitty since the PPV that hardcore wrestling fans are now struggling to get through it?
> 
> (Insert this is fine .gif here)


I'm not struggling. It hasn't been great but it hasn't been awful either.

I wasn't expecting a stacked card with the next two cards being quite stacked for Dynamites.

Wardlow/Luchasaurus and FTR/SCU were both very good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Don’t care about this, #FREESSAMMYG 

LET MY MANS OUT OF JAIL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m really going to miss this


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Santana is underrated.
> 
> Would be a real nice W for him


Ortiz is trash and one of the most cringe wrestlers I've seen. I hate that this is what LAX has become. Santana has potential as a tag wrestler, just get him a better partner.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Matt is just eh.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Cage is dominant
Taz still got those mic skills

I actually like Colt and Brody together

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Ortiz is trash and one of the most cringe wrestlers I've seen. I hate that this is what LAX has become. Santana has potential as a tag wrestler, just get him a better partner.


I don't think Ortiz is "trash" but he's certainly over the top and does get annoying. 

I much prefer Santana.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Don't talk about PAC like that he's the GOAT


The GOAT of boredom


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Night one is so much better than night two


Agreed


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Santana is underrated.
> 
> Would be a real nice W for him


Doesn't get enough credit.

People talk about the future of wrestling and bring up Guevara and Allin while Wardlow and Santana are sitting under their nose. Darby Allin will burn himself out or do something stupid and lose his contract and Guevara just doesn't have the look. MJF is a given, Jungle Boy is a given, Hangman is obvious, Lee Johnson and Griff Garrison are possibilities. There's a lot to look forward to if they can get everything right eventually.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No one should use the Frog Splash anymore except for Montez Ford


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy should return soon


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fucking stupid...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This Maty Hardy match still on? ZZZzzzzz


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome to 2020 where trash hardy buries all the young talent


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fucking hell...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The inner circle are a bunch of Jobbers whens the last time any of them won a match?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice to see Matt beating another young talent


Now I'm kind of glad Sammy was suspended.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not a fan of the decision but beating Hardy means nothing if he doesn’t pick up singles wins


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Inner Circle should be done for a while. Let Hager walk around with his wife, PNP should do their own thing and Jericho can have some time off or do his own thing. When they return it should have a conspiracy anti-Elite vibe and no comedy at all. MJF, Wardlow and FTR with Jericho trying to overthrow the Elite would be perfect. Make them The Illuminati of AEW and hint that Shad Khan had hired them to counteract the Elite's pull they had with his son.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope PAC comes back at Fyter Fest and just beats the shit out of everyone Archer style


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

My thoughts on this show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not a fan of the decision but beating Hardy means nothing if he doesn’t pick up singles wins


You're right but at the same time he's now beaten Santana and Sammy both clean relatively easily. 

The Inner Circle are geeking out hard lately.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If you don’t like OC change the channel right now


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Who will sing “Judas” now? :sadbecky


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If you don’t like OC change the channel right now


I can't. It's like a car wreck. I can't look away even though I want to.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> The Inner Circle should be done for a while. Let Hager walk around with his wife, PNP should do their own thing and Jericho can have some time off or do his own thing. When they return it should have a conspiracy anti-Elite vibe and no comedy at all. MJF, Wardlow and FTR with Jericho trying to overthrow the Elite would be perfect. Make them The Illuminati of AEW and hint that Shad Khan had hired them to counteract the Elite's pull they had with his son.





PavelGaborik said:


> You're right but at the same time he's now beaten Santana and Sammy both clean relatively easily.
> 
> The Inner Circle are geeking out hard lately.


Like Cult said above, I think it’s time they broke up and went out on their own. Hager and his wife is a great duo, Jericho can do the singles thing, and Santana and Ortiz can rebuild as a tag team maybe as babyfaces


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't buy Jericho with this. But good on him doing his Jim Cornette lol


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If you don’t like OC change the channel right now


The problem with this line of thinking (it was used for Stunt as well) is that these guys are always working with people we like. I don't hate OC, I've said this a lot. He has his place in wrestling. But it's not main eventing with Chris Jericho. It just isn't.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho spitting facts lol he’s echoing what WF has been saying for weeks


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This Jericho promo would work if he didn't bend over backwards on twitter defending the silliness of AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not a fan of the decision but beating Hardy means nothing if he doesn’t pick up singles wins


Tbf beating or losing to Matt isn't a big deal either way. He's in that weird space where it's no shame in losing to him. But he's not big enough for it to be a career stepping stone.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol so Jericho is all serious heel again this week? Comedy act a week ago and now hes giving someone else being comedy.whos writing all this confusing flip flop story telling.


Hes funny but for the sake of logic Jericho should stick to being a good heel he is


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho talking mad shit


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I can't describe how little I care about this. The people saying Jericho isn't believable in this are right. The dude himself is a comedy character.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Laughing at those punches.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

See i like the mix of heel Jericho and gimmick OC. Stick to yoir formula Jericho


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Not gonna lie Orange Cassidy is dope when he’s acting more serious


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Laughing at those punches.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

When Jericho is serious he's honestly the best in the world. I honestly hope this is a the kick in the ass OC needs to change his gimmick. Do the pockets thing to show off, not because you don't care. 

Nah this is stupid now. 

OC can't throw a punch. Evidently he can't do serious. His selling is incredible, the rest of his game isn't good at all.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is the a pretty bad brawl. Jericho just isn't a brawling wrestler neither is OC


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MoxAsylum said:


> Not gonna lie Orange Cassidy is dope when he’s acting more serious


True he can pull off i dont care serious aspect to his character. 

I like these 2 together


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If you don’t like OC change the channel right now


Love OC and loved the brawl to end the show.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> True he can pull off i dont care serious aspect to his character.
> 
> I like these 2 together


Yeah Orange Cassidy is actually starting to grow on me with this Jericho feud. He just needs better theme music.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

OC bleeds a lot lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> When Jericho is serious he's honestly the best in the world. I honestly hope this is a the kick in the ass OC needs to change his gimmick. Do the pockets thing to show off, not because you don't care.
> 
> Nah this is stupid now.
> 
> OC can't throw a punch. Evidently he can't do serious. His selling is incredible, the rest of his game isn't good at all.



Oc can totally pull this serious aspect to his same character if that makes sense. I mean we sorta see it tonight. Also agee about jericho


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Where did he get the spare glasses


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This episode was just off for me. Did not feel it at all.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cassidy loves blading more than Ric Flair


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

scshaastin said:


> Where did he get the spare glasses


He always have a spare


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The worst go home episode of a show I've seen in my life. I'm so pissed off that I wasted 2 hours of my life watching this shit.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ironcladd1 said:


> Cassidy loves blading more than Ric Flair


I don't think he blade


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If only there was a live crowd for this....


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Man that 2 hours of TV just flew past. Man I'm fucking hyped for Fyter Fest.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The worst go home episode of a show I've seen in my life. I'm so pissed off that I wasted 2 hours of my life watching this shit.


Now that's not fair at all lol. It did under deliever though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

better show than last week

i enjoyed it all except for Matt / Santana

Matt should not be in the main event

B+  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

taker1986 said:


> Man that 2 hours of TV just flew past. Man I'm fucking hyped for Fyter Fest.


Man, I need to know how. How does this hype you up for a show? I wanted to quit so many times but I'm too tragic of a wrestling fan to do so. How can you watch this and say it's great?

I'm not saying you're wrong but I need to know how.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good dialogue from Jericho and decent enough brawl to end. Really good show tonight and decent build for the free TV special, full thoughts in a little


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I liked the promo but the brawl was meh. Jericho looked like he had a good 70lbs on him and OCs worked punches look like absolute shit


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I was hoping to see Orange Cassidy talk. Haha that shit was funmy but orange doesnt look like a guy that can kick jerichos ass. Still amusing though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man, I need to know how. How does this hype you up for a show? I wanted to quit so many times but I'm too tragic of a wrestling fan to do so. How can you watch this and say it's great?
> 
> I'm not saying you're wrong but I need to know how.


You're not watching the show like its entertainment, you're watching it like it should be perfect build and storytelling 52 weeks a year, when wrestling has never been that way. Sometimes you're gonna have shows that are on the more underwhelming end. Especially when they're not building to the big 4. This was really good for a free special. A lot of great stuff in the next 2 weeks. If this was the build to All Out which costs $50, I'll be right there with you saying it should have been better. Your expectations are too high my guy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You're not watching the show like its entertainment, you're watching it like it should be perfect build and storytelling 52 weeks a year, when wrestling has never been that way. Sometimes you're gonna have shows that are on the more underwhelming end. Especially when they're not building to the big 4. This was really good for a free special. A lot of great stuff in the next 2 weeks. If this was the build to All Out which costs $50, I'll be right there with you saying it should have been better. Your expectations are too high my guy.


Like please can he direct us to the product that Is 100% on point all the time? The WWE is the biggest in the game and they can barely put on a good show for for half of the year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Most of it was just corny for me. 

Wrestling press conferences are always trash

The post match beatdown by Archer was a step down. He loses to Cody and now he's facing Janela. I fuck with Janela so good for him. But sheesh what a fall off. 

The hullabaloo after FTR vs SCU was corny as hell and is going to destroy the tag division

The Page and Hangman vs The Best Friends video wasn't good. 

Britt should maybe go away for a while. Building match when she's out for a minute is stupid and only so much they can go down the same path

Hardy vs PNP was a thing

Jericho vs OC was a pretty bad brawl. Jericho just isn't a good brawling guy. 


I missed Wardlow vs Luchasaurus so the only thing I can say I enjoyed was Joey getting TV time and the Cage squash.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You're not watching the show like its entertainment, you're watching it like it should be perfect build and storytelling 52 weeks a year, when wrestling has never been that way. Sometimes you're gonna have shows that are on the more underwhelming end. Especially when they're not building to the big 4. This was really good for a free special. A lot of great stuff in the next 2 weeks. If this was the build to All Out which costs $50, I'll be right there with you saying it should have been better. Your expectations are too high my guy.


Does anyone on here actually believe something can be perfect? Anything? I hate the black and white thinking.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Another great show!

My random thoughts:

1. I liked seeing Hikaru Shida showing emotion and a vicious side. The way she quickly beat her opponent and then went right after Penelope was awesome.

2. I loved the FTR-SCU tag match. As I predicted, the Bucks and FTR are going to team up at FyterFest. It was also great to see Pentagon Jr. back!

3. Curious about one thing. People criticize Joey Janela for supposedly not being in shape. But both Dax and Cash are similarly built, and they don’t get criticized.

4. Cage again looked awesome, and Taz sure cuts a mean promo.

5. I wonder if they’ll turn the Orange-Jericho match into a falls-count-anywhere match? In any event, I’m looking forward to it.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You're not watching the show like its entertainment, you're watching it like it should be perfect build and storytelling 52 weeks a year, when wrestling has never been that way. Sometimes you're gonna have shows that are on the more underwhelming end. Especially when they're not building to the big 4. This was really good for a free special. A lot of great stuff in the next 2 weeks. If this was the build to All Out which costs $50, I'll be right there with you saying it should have been better. Your expectations are too high my guy.


I agree with chip. The show wasnt too fun. They built up cassidy and jericho well and at it wasnt a horrible show but not great eitherm. But it was dumb that Moxley wasnt there. Or did i miss that?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bradboyd said:


> I agree with chip. The show wasnt too fun. They built up cassidy and jericho well and at it wasnt a horrible show but not great eitherm. But it was dumb that Moxley wasnt there. Or did i miss that?


He is quarantined so that part is not their fault. At least he had a promo filmed before.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You're not watching the show like its entertainment, you're watching it like it should be perfect build and storytelling 52 weeks a year, when wrestling has never been that way. Sometimes you're gonna have shows that are on the more underwhelming end. Especially when they're not building to the big 4. This was really good for a free special. A lot of great stuff in the next 2 weeks. If this was the build to All Out which costs $50, I'll be right there with you saying it should have been better. Your expectations are too high my guy.


The issues with that is AEW are the ones who decided to have big events 3 months apart. They then decided to have TV specials as a nice go between. But if you're going to build up to those TV specials with underwhelming build then it just defeats the purpose of saying "oh this is a special event". 12 weeks between important things is just underwhelming. 

They're quickly running into the WWE problem of not having enough shit to stick your teeth into. Like WWE you'll at least get good matches. But as much as folk talk about how "3 months is good because you can really build up stories" that's not really what we're getting. We're getting about 6 weeks of meh build one leads to a TV special then another 6 weeks of build and that's a ppv.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Decent show. Liked the wardlow match

Liked the shida and cage squashes

Taz promo was excellent

Matt hardy vs Santana was very boring

Jericho and oc.... Hopefully they don't brawl in there match cause ocs punches are pathetic lol. Jericho had a good promo though 

Also i thought commentary was much more crisp and cohesive this week

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

bradboyd said:


> But it was dumb that Moxley wasnt there. Or did i miss that?


They explained why he wasn’t on the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Like please can he direct us to the product that Is 100% on point all the time? The WWE is the biggest in the game and they can barely put on a good for for half of the year.


They can't even put together one show that makes any lick of sense. 



Lheurch said:


> Does anyone on here actually believe something can be perfect? Anything? I hate the black and white thinking.


His posts sure come off that way.



bradboyd said:


> I agree with chip. The show wasnt too fun. They built up cassidy and jericho well and at it wasnt a horrible show but not great eitherm. But it was dumb that Moxley wasnt there. Or did i miss that?


Moxley is quarantined.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> He is quarantined so that part is not their fault. At least he had a promo filmed before.


Makes alot more sense now. Fucking covids fucking up everything. They couldve had someone attack both taz and cage but i think they might continue this feud. Dont know how that wouldve worked unless someone starts feuding with Taz.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The issues with that is AEW are the ones who decided to have big events 3 months apart. They then decided to have TV specials as a nice go between. But if you're going to build up to those TV specials with underwhelming build then it just defeats the purpose of saying "oh this is a special event". 12 weeks between important things is just underwhelming.
> 
> They're quickly running into the WWE problem of not having enough shit to stick your teeth into. Like WWE you'll at least get good matches. But as much as folk talk about how "3 months is good because you can really build up stories" that's not really what we're getting. We're getting about 6 weeks of meh build one leads to a TV special then another 6 weeks of build and that's a ppv.


The build wasn't bad though. The Jake/Cody stuff was good (I know you hate press conferences in wrestling lol), Lucha and Wardlow had a good big man fight, the 8 man tag setup was good, Cabana's story continued, Jericho cut a great promo, Shida looked like a badass, how is that bad build?

AEW doesn't put on good TV matches? We had 3 good matches tonight, and like 8 good matches coming in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been swayed on OC. The Rock comparisons have never been more apt. Those punches were like a young Rocky Maivia and the gimmick just works. The rock faced similar criticisms at the beginning too, but ended up using his strengths (obvious charisma that OC replicates) to become The Great One. Is this the 2nd coming?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The worst go home episode of a show I've seen in my life. I'm so pissed off that I wasted 2 hours of my life watching this shit.


Lol oh dear God I hope this was hyperbole.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> I've been swayed on OC. The Rock comparisons have never been more apt. Those punches were like a young Rocky Maivia and the gimmick just works. The rock faced similar criticisms at the beginning too, but ended up using his strengths (obvious charisma that OC replicates) to become The Great One. Is this the 2nd coming?


Lol I wouldn't go that far, but the gimmick definitely works, especially when OC can turn up and get serious whenever


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol I wouldn't go that far, but the gimmick definitely works, especially when OC can turn up and get serious whenever


Okay the 2nd coming might be too much but I think the whole show just clicked together when the OC stuff clicked with me. I feel like it was the glue and helped me understand what they've been doing from the get go, if that makes sense?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> I've been swayed on OC. The Rock comparisons have never been more apt. Those punches were like a young Rocky Maivia and the gimmick just works. The rock faced similar criticisms at the beginning too, but ended up using his strengths (obvious charisma that OC replicates) to become The Great One. Is this the 2nd coming?


Seriously dude? The brawl wasn't even bad because of the lame punches, there was just zero fire behind any of it. It wasn't remotely believable that these two wanted to hurt each other. 

The Rock? Seriously?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The build wasn't bad though. The Jake/Cody stuff was good (I know you hate press conferences in wrestling lol), Lucha and Wardlow had a good big man fight, the 8 man tag setup was good, Cabana's story continued, Jericho cut a great promo, Shida looked like a badass, how is that bad build?
> 
> AEW doesn't put on good TV matches? We had 3 good matches tonight, and like 8 good matches coming in the next 2 weeks.


You read that wrong. I said they have the problem like WWE were sure you get good matches, but not a lot of great stories. Like on paper they have a lot of good stories, but execution isn't there. For instance

Moxley vs Cage should be something big. But even before Moxley was quarantined they hadn't exactly did much in the way of making a compelling story, same with the Brodie feud. A beat down is great, but it needs more around it to become a great story. 

In the end I do think The Bucks vs FTR will be a damn good feud. But right now it's hampered down because we know for sure we aren't getting that match until August. So now they're stuck doing a lot of random shit, because you can't do 12 weeks of build with no physicality or match in 2020.

Hell even Cody is suffering in this Hager thing. It's slapped together as fuck. Like even if you did like the press conference, you'd have to admit, they didn't get a lot to work with. 

You got Page and Omega vs The Best Friends and that's kind of just being treated as an afterthought. Which is a shame because Omega and Page were on fire before covid (which AEW can't help that). But for a team that caught fire during the pandemic, AEW did The Best Friends a disservice by making their tag title match less important than FTR's filler feud with The Butcher and The Blade


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Like please can he direct us to the product that Is 100% on point all the time? The WWE is the biggest in the game and they can barely put on a good show for for half of the year.


As Lheurch said it's not about being 100% good or bad. If the shows were 80% consistent and 20% silly shit that wasn't on point I would praise it but they can just never seem to get it together.

Matt Hardy in a main event beating younger guys, Jericho feuding with a comedy character and having the worst brawl I've ever seen in my life with absolutely no passion behind it, Britt Baker being dumped with garbage, Britt Baker passing notes, Archer getting into a mini feud with Joey Janela, Marko Stunt getting the better of SEVEN heels. It's just BAD.

Throw in the fact that none of the stories make sense and the characters flip flop weekly (Jericho went from comedy goof 2 weeks ago to serious heel again today) and it puts AEW down to like 20-30% of their show being consistent AND good and 70% just being anywhere from average to dog shit awful.



Cult03 said:


> I've been swayed on OC. The Rock comparisons have never been more apt. Those punches were like a young Rocky Maivia and the gimmick just works. The rock faced similar criticisms at the beginning too, but ended up using his strengths (obvious charisma that OC replicates) to become The Great One. Is this the 2nd coming?


The most ridiculous thing you've ever said. Usually you're a smart man but OC has nothing in common with The Rock.



PavelGaborik said:


> Lol oh dear God I hope this was hyperbole.


Name a worse go home episode before a big show. Nothing else immediately comes to mind but I might be wrong.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Seriously dude? The brawl wasn't even bad because of the lame punches, there was just zero fire behind any of it. It wasn't remotely believable that these two wanted to hurt each other.
> 
> The Rock? Seriously?


That's the thing, if he's that good when he's barely trying imagine how good he is going to be when he gets seriously pissed off. They can't give everything away before the match and with his forehead cut it's no wonder they were holding back. No fire?! I'm not going to say it was the most brutal brawl but OC was far more serious and I think it was that perfect middle ground that I've been asking for. 

Yes! The Rock. These guys just absolutely ooze charisma, it's their forte so to speak. And OC does the same thing without even speaking!! How wild is that? If the Jericho match is a brawl I want to see something similar to The Rock VS Mankind with those chair shots! Obviously safer in 2020 but how over would it make OC? Tell me you're not excited about that kind of push? And he throws a superman punch better than Roman Reigns. This guy has IT


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As Lheurch said it's not about being 100% good or bad. If the shows were 80% consistent and 20% silly shit that wasn't on point I would praise it but they can just never seem to get it together.
> 
> Matt Hardy in a main event beating younger guys, Jericho feuding with a comedy character and having the worst brawl I've ever seen in my life with absolutely no passion behind it, Britt Baker being dumped with garbage, Britt Baker passing notes, Archer getting into a mini feud with Joey Janela, Marko Stunt getting the better of SEVEN heels. It's just BAD.
> 
> ...


Literally every RAW/Smackdown I can think of over the course of the last year, at least. (I may not watch on a regular basis but I've seen at least several abominations)

That isn't even taking into account the fact that this is a glorified Dynamite show on Free TV that I'm comparing to literal PPV's.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I actually enjoyed the show.

Seems liked alot of shit was going on. Wardlow/Luchasaurus leading to a tag match at Fyter Fest (which I called weeks ago), continues the MJF/Jungle Boy feud. The Dark Order actually winning a match with one of their newest recruits to show him that strength in numbers can work. Janela/Kiss are looking a good pairing and Archer coming in to destroy them at the end was nice. Archer will destroy Janela at Fyter Fest. 

LOVE the long term storytelling between Cabana/SCU/Dark Order too. Let's not forget they all link in with eachother. SCU knocked Dark Order out of the tag team tournament at the very beginnings of Dynamite to start off their feud. As we get the Exalted One coming nearer to a debut, Cabana saves SCU from Dark Order at Revolution. Since then, Cabana has had a few wins but started to consistently lose and it was Dark Order who wanted to help him, not his 'friends' from SCU and Brodie now challenges SCU on his behalf.

FTR vs. SCU for me was MOTN - so glad to see Lucha Bros back too. They've been missed, especially Penta. They'll get a good win against Butcher & Blade at Fyter Fest and make their way up the ranks. A potential FTR vs. Lucha Bros match at All In would be AMAZING - and a good way to hold off FTR/Young Bucks until potential audiences are available.

Nice squash from Cage and superb promo from Taz following it. He's playing such a dick heel and it works because it's Taz. Love how he just speaks into the camera because he knows Moxley is at home and can't even be there. Makes it feel personal. AEW really knock it out of the park when it comes to their promos I feel, it just shows that when you're not given a script and you're allowed to go out there and have fun, you can produce some great stuff. This is where WWE could learn.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As Lheurch said it's not about being 100% good or bad. If the shows were 80% consistent and 20% silly shit that wasn't on point I would praise it but they can just never seem to get it together.
> 
> Matt Hardy in a main event beating younger guys, Jericho feuding with a comedy character and having the worst brawl I've ever seen in my life with absolutely no passion behind it, Britt Baker being dumped with garbage, Britt Baker passing notes, Archer getting into a mini feud with Joey Janela, Marko Stunt getting the better of SEVEN heels. It's just BAD.
> 
> ...


I don't know how to describe it but a switch flicked today. You know how I've been asking for that perfect middle ground of serious and funny with him? He just hit those spots so well today and it worked. Obviously I'm not saying they look alike, even though OC does have a great look for wrestling (He can put on some muscle though), it's just the mannerisms and charisma he has is incredible. He gets people talking! And remember how much flack Rocky Maivia copped when he was younger? OC is way ahead of him at this point, without even speaking!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> I don't know how to describe it but a switch flicked today. You know how I've been asking for that perfect middle ground of serious and funny with him? He just hit those spots so well today and it worked. Obviously I'm not saying they look alike, even though OC does have a great look for wrestling (He can put on some muscle though), it's just the mannerisms and charisma he has is incredible. He gets people talking! And remember how much flack Rocky Maivia copped when he was younger? OC is way ahead of him at this point, without even speaking!!


I think one of the other Aussies needs to go do a wellness check on our friend Cult.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> I've been swayed on OC. The Rock comparisons have never been more apt. Those punches were like a young Rocky Maivia and the gimmick just works. The rock faced similar criticisms at the beginning too, but ended up using his strengths (obvious charisma that OC replicates) to become The Great One. Is this the 2nd coming?


cocaines a helluva drug

you didn't need to snort the entire bag, man!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> You read that wrong. I said they have the problem like WWE were sure you get good matches, but not a lot of great stories. Like on paper they have a lot of good stories, but execution isn't there. For instance
> 
> Moxley vs Cage should be something big. But even before Moxley was quarantined they hadn't exactly did much in the way of making a compelling story, same with the Brodie feud. A beat down is great, but it needs more around it to become a great story.
> 
> ...


Oh my bad lol, got ya. Yeah I do admit that Mox/Cage should have gotten more story but honestly it's good enough for a TV feud for me. If this was building to All Out though I wouldn't be happy with it at all. You and I both watch WWE and they don't build shit for anything, so I can't really complain when you have lackluster builds for TV specials and better builds for actual PPV's. Its like a beggers can't be choosers kind of thing for me, especially if I'm legitimately entertained. 

Yeah Bucks vs FTR is the story, but the random shit is just for their debut and Fyter Fest really. They've had 2 good matches with B&B and SCU, which is fine because they need TV matches against actual tag teams, then they do the 8 man tag and go into a real feud with the Bucks. 

Cody and Hager was definitely slapped together, I agree there. At the same time though, you should just be thinking about it like a TNT weekly title defense for another episode of Dynamite. Except this time we got a little more build for it. 

I won't disagree on the Hangman/Omega vs Best Friends stuff, it really has been on the backburner compared to everything else.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> That's the thing, if he's that good when he's barely trying imagine how good he is going to be when he gets seriously pissed off. They can't give everything away before the match and with his forehead cut it's no wonder they were holding back. No fire?! I'm not going to say it was the most brutal brawl but OC was far more serious and I think it was that perfect middle ground that I've been asking for.
> 
> Yes! The Rock. These guys just absolutely ooze charisma, it's their forte so to speak. And OC does the same thing without even speaking!! How wild is that? If the Jericho match is a brawl I want to see something similar to The Rock VS Mankind with those chair shots! Obviously safer in 2020 but how over would it make OC? Tell me you're not excited about that kind of push? And he throws a superman punch better than Roman Reigns. This guy has IT


I've admitted in the past that even a guy like OC has his place, and I will also attest to the fact that when he wants to go, he's pretty decent; it's about more than just body language though, we've yet to even hear OC speak like you said, and if he's going to be launched to the top of the card, him having to speak is inevitable. 

Okay, so his superman punch is pretty nice, and this was probably the best OC we've seen since the latter half of the Pac match, but a second coming of Rock vs. Mankind is not happening friend. I have no reason to believe that he won't go back to his regular lackadaisical ways when this thing with Jericho is over, and then what?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> when this thing with Jericho is over then what?


Feud with Moxley. Win AEW World Title. Forum rejoices.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Okay the 2nd coming might be too much but I think the whole show just clicked together when the OC stuff clicked with me. I feel like it was the glue and helped me understand what they've been doing from the get go, if that makes sense?


The Jericho promo really helped. Like we all know he's a comedy character and Jericho made it blatantly obvious that the company is aware of that. But they also made it clear that he's over and popular and people want to see him. Then you have OC get serious and attack Jericho, throwing away the "lazy" gimmick that he gets criticized for. The guy can go in the ring and he's a great talent. When push comes to shove, he'll fight you. The gimmick just throws people off because nothing like that has ever been in wrestling.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I've admitted in the past that even a guy like OC has his place, and I will also attest to the fact that when he wants to go, he's pretty decent; it's about more than just body language though, we've yet to even hear OC speak like you said, and if he's going to be launched to the top of the card, him having to speak is inevitable.
> 
> Okay, so his superman punch is pretty nice, and this was probably the best OC we've seen since the latter half of the Pac match, but a second coming of Rock vs. Mankind is not happening friend. I have no reason to believe that he won't go back to his regular lackadaisical ways when this thing with Jericho is over, and then what?


We have definitely agreed that he has his place, especially in AEW who are making these guys into stars. It's a slow build that a lot of wrestling fans just aren't used to. Imagine the pop he's going to get when crowds are back and he fucking speaks for the first time. That's the kind of stuff you want to be in the crowd for. 

His selling in that PAC match was honestly incredible, some of the best I've seen. No no no, I don't want a copy of The Rock VS Mankind, I just think they can do something similar to pass the torch from Jericho to OC. Look at the people that have worked with Jericho in this company. This isn't Cody we are talking about, Moxley is now Champ after wrestling Jericho. I hope they don't hot shot him to Moxley (I'd have him beat Moxley because he's shit) but eventually he's going after that title.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> I've admitted in the past that even a guy like OC has his place, and I will also attest to the fact that when he wants to go, he's pretty decent; it's about more than just body language though, we've yet to even hear OC speak like you said, and if he's going to be launched to the top of the card, him having to speak is inevitable.
> 
> Okay, so his superman punch is pretty nice, and this was probably the best OC we've seen since the latter half of the Pac match, but a second coming of Rock vs. Mankind is not happening friend. I have no reason to believe that he won't go back to his regular lackadaisical ways when this thing with Jericho is over, and then what?


He'll do mid-card stuff with mid-card heels. Probably continue the feud with Death Triangle that died when COVID started. Or swerve us and have him join Dark Order?

He is in a feud with Jericho, but it doesn't mean that he continues to work his way up the card into the main event. At least not yet. Not for a while actually. Jericho is gonna Judas Effect him back down to the mid-card after OC puts up a good effort.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The Jericho promo really helped. Like we all know he's a comedy character and Jericho made it blatantly obvious that the company is aware of that. But they also made it clear that he's over and popular and people want to see him. Then you have OC get serious and attack Jericho, throwing away the "lazy" gimmick that he gets criticized for. The guy can go in the ring and he's a great talent. When push comes to shove, he'll fight you. The gimmick just throws people off because nothing like that has ever been in wrestling.


Push should always come to shove. This is wrestling. It does throw me off, because I expect wrestlers to want to wrestle. He can go when he wants to, but he does not belong anywhere near the main event or Jericho.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The Jericho promo really helped. Like we all know he's a comedy character and Jericho made it blatantly obvious that the company is aware of that. But they also made it clear that he's over and popular and people want to see him. Then you have OC get serious and attack Jericho, throwing away the "lazy" gimmick that he gets criticized for. The guy can go in the ring and he's a great talent. When push comes to shove, he'll fight you. The gimmick just throws people off because nothing like that has ever been in wrestling.


It's the perfect middle ground I've been begging for. He can do comedy, he can do serious, he can go in the ring, he doesn't even have to speak to show his charisma. Everything Jericho touches turns to gold, I've known that for years. But this was next level.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Push should always come to shove. This is wrestling. It does throw me off, because I expect wrestlers to want to wrestle. He can go when he wants to, but he does not belong anywhere near the main event or Jericho.


Imagine being so good at what you do that you don't have to try to look this good? I don't get how I didn't see it before this. He's that good!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Oh my bad lol, got ya. Yeah I do admit that Mox/Cage should have gotten more story but honestly it's good enough for a TV feud for me. If this was building to All Out though I wouldn't be happy with it at all. You and I both watch WWE and they don't build shit for anything, so I can't really complain when you have lackluster builds for TV specials and better builds for actual PPV's. Its like a beggers can't be choosers kind of thing for me, especially if I'm legitimately entertained.
> 
> Yeah Bucks vs FTR is the story, but the random shit is just for their debut and Fyter Fest really. They've had 2 good matches with B&B and SCU, which is fine because they need TV matches against actual tag teams, then they do the 8 man tag and go into a real feud with the Bucks.
> 
> ...


For me they feel like they build the same amount and quality as WWE, which is why they feel similar imo. Like nothing is being built so bad that it's a turnoff, but it's a lot where it's like "damn you could've done a lot more. 

On both shows I think Edge vs Orton, Otis getting Mandy, Moxley vs Jericho, and Page/Hangman vs The Buck's are the only stories worth remembering. The rest is just stuff going on. Some have promise like Wyatt vs Strowman and this FTR vs Bucks. But that's it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Or swerve us and have him join Dark Order?


Well there's something to look forward to...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He'll do mid-card stuff with mid-card heels. Probably continue the feud with Death Triangle that died when COVID started. Or swerve us and have him join Dark Order?
> 
> He is in a feud with Jericho, but it doesn't mean that he continues to work his way up the card into the main event. At least not yet. Not for a while actually. Jericho is gonna Judas Effect him back down to the mid-card after OC puts up a good effort.


Definitely needs a slow burn and a big feud to get over. He is better than the Dark Order though. But he could join and swerve them, destroy them from the inside. Imagine the pop!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Push should always come to shove. This is wrestling. It does throw me off, because I expect wrestlers to want to wrestle. He can go when he wants to, but he does not belong anywhere near the main event or Jericho.


I understand why you would feel that way my guy. I was PISSED when he started feuding with PAC. I was like "Why is PAC being reduced to this shit when he should be brutalizing the roster and putting talent to sleep like he did Omega?" Then they put on a match that has landed itself in my top 5 matches in AEW. The crowd was going batshit crazy. That's when OC clicked for me and I realized that he was the real deal despite the fact he is all comedy most of the time. Seems like the Jericho segment tonight is helping others see him differently like the PAC/OC match did for me. 



Cult03 said:


> It's the perfect middle ground I've been begging for. He can do comedy, he can do serious, he can go in the ring, he doesn't even have to speak to show his charisma. Everything Jericho touches turns to gold, I've known that for years. But this was next level.


He's lazy and comical until its time to fight. He's being booked perfectly. Its a shame that we can't see the crowds going crazy for him. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> Well there's something to look forward to...


OC joining Dark Order would be pretty crazy, imagine OC wearing all black still with his shades on, doing the lazy thing but in a heel way lol, if Dark Order is gonna get over then Brodie needs to recruit an army and a couple of popular stars, Cabana is a start but if OC or Hangman join, then I'd actually get behind it. When Daniel Bryan joined the Wyatt Family back in 2014 it was hyped af. Not saying Dark Order is anywhere near Wyatt Family level but you get my point.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I understand why you would feel that way my guy. I was PISSED when he started feuding with PAC. I was like "Why is PAC being reduced to this shit when he should be brutalizing the roster and putting talent to sleep like he did Omega?" Then they put on a match that has landed itself in my top 5 matches in AEW. The crowd was going batshit crazy. That's when OC clicked for me and I realized that he was the real deal despite the fact he is all comedy most of the time. Seems like the Jericho segment tonight is helping others see him differently like the PAC/OC match did for me.


He still had no business looking strong against Pac. IF the dude wants to be serious, he needs to look stronger than the average audience member.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> We have definitely agreed that he has his place, especially in AEW who are making these guys into stars. It's a slow build that a lot of wrestling fans just aren't used to. Imagine the pop he's going to get when crowds are back and he fucking speaks for the first time. That's the kind of stuff you want to be in the crowd for.
> 
> His selling in that PAC match was honestly incredible, some of the best I've seen. No no no, I don't want a copy of The Rock VS Mankind, I just think they can do something similar to pass the torch from Jericho to OC. Look at the people that have worked with Jericho in this company. This isn't Cody we are talking about, Moxley is now Champ after wrestling Jericho. I hope they don't hot shot him to Moxley (I'd have him beat Moxley because he's shit) but eventually he's going after that title.


If they can somehow draw this out well enough to draw that pop for his first words, maybe getting closer and closer to saying something by the week, then yeah, it could be big; there is something to be said though for failing to strike while the iron is hot, so let's hope the crowds aren't too far off.

The guy can sell when he's being serious, I'll give him that. As for Jericho; if he can up the stakes from tonight at Fyter Fest, and not make this into something silly with bags of oranges and all, then maybe, just maybe OC can actually have a something of a star making moment; guys coming off a feud with Jericho do have a better track record than those coming out of a Cody feud, that much is true.

OC being such a blank slate as a wrestler, who keeps himself and his abilities under wraps until the right time, does mean he has a lot more to grow into than most. I can't actually believe I'm saying all of this. God, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this match and hoping for the best. I can't not see him as a skinny dweeb who is severely misplaced though.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> If they can somehow draw this out well enough to draw that pop for his first words, maybe getting closer and closer to saying something by the week, then yeah, it could be big; there is something to be said though for failing to strike while the iron is hot, so let's hope the crowds aren't too far off.
> 
> The guy can sell when he's being serious, I'll give him that. As for Jericho; if he can up the stakes from tonight at Fyter Fest, and not make this into something silly with bags of oranges and all, then maybe, just maybe OC can actually have a something of a star making moment; guys coming off a feud with Jericho do have a better track record than those coming out of a Cody feud, that much is true.
> 
> OC being such a blank slate as a wrestler, who keeps himself and his abilities under wraps until the right time, does mean he has a lot more to grow into than most. I can't actually believe I'm saying all of this. God, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this match and hoping for the best. I can't not see him as a skinny dweeb who is severely misplaced though.


I think AEW has been quite good at drawing things out so hopefully they can time it perfectly. His first words are going to remembered for quite some time so hopefully it's worth the wait. 

If Jericho can continue to work with him they could honestly get him so over. Just keep him away from Cody because he should not be buried any time soon.

Just see how much OC has already evolved his character. From wrestling people like Alvarez and now Jericho. It's been a wild ride for him. 

Maybe I should go back and watch his previous stuff in a different light? Any recommendations AEW fans?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My thoughts on the show:

-Luchasaurus vs Wardlow was great. Fun match to open the show and a good big man fight. I like that Wardlow got the heel win here to protect Luchasaurus from the clean loss. I don't think Lucha has been pinned clean yet and it needs to stay that way. Wardlow looked like a beast. All the fuckery that went on during the match was entertaining. Wardlow flung the fuck out of Marko, he got some serious air time there. Cool off stage Shooting Star Press from Luchasaurus. Wardlow was the right winner. You can't have him losing when MJF is an undefeated winner going into a likely title match with Moxley for All Out. MJF/Wardlow vs Jurassic Express should be good.

-Red Velvet is hot AF. Saw her for the first time on DARK and fell in love. Hopefully they sign her officially. She's actually really good in the ring. Couldn't see that tonight though because Shida squashed her and looked dominant which was the right play for the champion. Decent little brawl between her and Penelope on the outside. Shida showed a lot of badassness tonight. I liked it. Quick and effective stuff.

-Cody/Jake Hager Press Conference was good stuff. I like seeing this kind of stuff in wrestling, just like how they did the Mox/Jericho boxing type weigh in. Good dialogue from both Cody and Arn. I love how Jake came in like a silent killer with his gorgeous wife. IC should just break up and they should have Hager and his wife do their own thing. Good stuff for a mini-build to a weekly TNT title defense. Good to know the TNT Title isn't finished.

-Dark Order vs Bad Romance was okay. Brodie looked dominant at the end there. This is all just setting up the eventual Cabana heel turn. Wish they could have showed Anna Jay though. Sonny Kiss and Janela really work well together and Sonny is actually a lot better in the ring than I give him credit for. Decent match but on the average end.

-LANCE ARCHER IS BACK!!!!! Seeing Archer got me hyped af. He's gonna kill Janela at Fyter Fest. Hopefully he bloodies Cody out of nowhere after the Hager match and gets a gimmick rematch where he beats him for the title.

-FTR vs SCU was an awesome, hard hitting match. I'm loving these guys outside of WWE. They're 10 times better. I wish Pentagon didn't ruin his return on social media like an idiot but it was still good to see the Lucha Brod reunion. We just need PAC now!! Hyped fr the 8 man tag at Fyter Fest. It's guaranteed to be the greatest 8 man tag match of all time. That's not really saying much though lol.

-Dope Cage and Moxley video package. Glad they got his face on the show seeing as he couldn't be there. Great squash from Cage. I love his finisher. Taz also cut another awesome promo. The guy is one of the best promos in the business.

-Loving the Britt Baker/Big Swole stuff. Can't wait for her to come back from injury.

-Hardy vs Santana. This was trash, but the right guy won.

-Orange Cassidy/Jericho segment was great stuff. The brawl could have been better but Jericho's promo was awesome. He really ripped into OC and addressed all of OC's criticisms. The day OC finally speaks will be the day when we hear one of the craziest pops in the history of wrestling. They gotta build to that REAL slow.

Really enjoyed the show tonight. Last week was more on the boring side and the week before was average-decent so its good to get an entertaining episode leading into Fyter Fest.

8/10 for me this week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lets tackle this show.

- We kick off with the big guys and boy did they genuinely look great against one another. Two big athletic dudes who look like they'd kill the average man duking it out on TV. Legitimately exciting! Then the shenanigans occur, Marko Stunt the size of a 14 year old girl takes out 7 or 8 of the heel lumberjacks with a dive when in reality they should've caught him like a father catches a toddler. Apart from that it was a fine match and an acceptable way to start the event.

- More comedy bullshit from Britt Baker. Zzzzz.

- Shida/Velvet was a squash so I won't judge it but back in the day I always liked the 3-5 minute enhancement match where a regional wrestler would get the chance to take on the champion who quickly dissected them and put them away in quick fashion. I don't want Moxley taking 15 minutes to beat an enhancement talent but I also don't want 20 second squashes either unless it's from behemoth wrestlers. Shida and Ford brawl after the match which is hard to care about because we literally saw a brawl in the prior segment (Bad booking). We also don't really have a reason why Ford and Shida want to fight 1 on 1 especially to this extent but I didn't expect AEW to give it proper build anyway.

- The press conference was cool but felt a bit long. I think I would've cut Arn Anderson talking but Cody was really strong in this segment. Hager was better than usual because he took things seriously and showed intensity whilst Cody looked like the typical good guy deescalating the situation and saying they'd wait for the match. Good segment.

- And then following the strong segment we have Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss (Who both aren't serious at all) taking on Brodie Lee (Who I can't take seriously anymore) and Colt Cabana. This match was the beginning of the end for me and if I recall correctly it was in the first thirty minutes of the show. Sonny Kiss isn't a good wrestler, Joey Janela is decent for an indy guy and undeserving of being on TV. Colt Cabana's unknowingly a heel gimmick is lame and Brodie Lee has become even worse than when he was feuding with Moxley. Unnecessarily long as well.

- "Not buried" Lance Archer was next as he is now entering a feud (At least a mini feud since they'll fight on the PPV) against Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss who are two guys who shouldn't be on TV. Archer looked good in the segment but how good can you look when your targets are two job guys? Also, with no emotional connection built up in the Janela/Kiss tag team yet why would the audience even care if Archer does this? Archer must be feeling pretty silly right now, this is his first contract in the USA in quite a long time giving up a lucrative gig in Japan where he was wrestling in the Tokyo Dome to instead come home and work Janela. Oof.

- FTR Vs SCU was really good as I expected it to be and was probably match of the night. Chris Daniels at age 50 is a better performer than most young guys running around today. FTR look good getting a win over the former World Tag Team Champions under their belts. Strong segment.

- The following segment where they stole the truck was neither good nor bad just didn't matter. We haven't had the time to get emotionally invested in FTR yet since they've only been around for about 3 weeks and nobody out there really cares about the vehicle so who cares that they stole it? Didn't care.

- The video package hyping the tag title match did very little for me and I usually love their video packages. Chuck Taylor looks like the biggest goof and looks and sounds like the guy from Napoleon Dynamite. It was also too long.

- Brian Cage Vs Jon Cruz was okay for what it was. A squash done properly and a cool Taz promo post match. Good segment.

- Brodie Lee and Colt Cabana segment and this is where I started feeling like I wasted my time tuning in. I love Colt Cabana I'm a big fan of his but even I don't give a fuck about him and Brodie Lee's "Will he join or won't he" story. Move on, either he joins or he doesn't. Nobody cares.

- More Britt Baker bullshit as Big Swole throws garbage on her this week. Again, nobody cares. This is just bad writing to get Britt Baker on TV. Nobody finds her note passing funny, nobody finds it funny that Big Swole dumped garbage on her unless they are 5 years old and nobody found her reaction funny. Get Britt Baker back in her doctors office being a bitch to Rebel. That was entertaining this is not.

- And then in the main event Matt Hardy proceeds to not only go back and forth with Santana but also beat him. 45 year old Matt Hardy who is clearly broken down and struggling to move like he once was is beating a 29 year old guy who very well could be an AEW wrestler for the next 10 years. Horrible. They do not know what they are doing.

- Jericho came out and called Orange out on being a comedy guy which is ridiculous because Jericho himself has been a comedy guy for like 2 months now. The brawl was the worst I've seen, Cassidy can't punch, it had no fire as someone else put it and it looked super fake.

Feeling generous this week. One point for each good segment gives this one a 4/10.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Britt Baker stuff sounds EXACTLY like something WWE would do. I get that she is a character, but if you want her to be on-air while injured, why not put her with Chris Jericho as part of The Inner Circle? Why not put her with MJF for a bit? There are ways to use her that aren't bad comedy. 

What's this about FTR stealing a truck? This more WWE shit. What is wrong with them just being a kick-ass tag team that have come in for a lot of money to beat the piss out of all the other teams and shape things the fuck up? 

It is pretty sad that Brodie Lee and Lance Archer made the step to AEW for their current programs. Give. Up. On. The. Dark. Order. It is NEVER going to work. The gimmick is inherently flawed, at its core, and it has NEVER been over, NEVER worked and makes everyone dragged into it far worse off. I get that they want to make its destruction make sense. Here's an idea: Archer and Jake reflect on Archer losing in the TNT Title tournament. Jake says that sometimes predators need to cut their talents on other predators. Archer picks a fight with The Dark Order. He fucking kills one of the goofs in the ranks. Just flattens them like a goddamn pancake. Brodie Lee responds by flattening another of his own guys. "You think these dweebs matter to me? If I'll do this to people who worship me, imagine what I'll do to you." 

Archer and Lee take it in turns to destroy the geeks in The Dark Order. We NEVER see them again under this gimmick. Archer and Lee is a big man match where they just beat the piss out of each other. Go to a double countout and try to use them beating the shit out of each other as a way to get a few matches out of them and maybe make people care A LITTLE BIT.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The Britt Baker stuff sounds EXACTLY like something WWE would do. I get that she is a character, but if you want her to be on-air while injured, why not put her with Chris Jericho as part of The Inner Circle? Why not put her with MJF for a bit? There are ways to use her that aren't bad comedy.
> 
> What's this about FTR stealing a truck? This more WWE shit. What is wrong with them just being a kick-ass tag team that have come in for a lot of money to beat the piss out of all the other teams and shape things the fuck up?
> 
> ...


Britt Baker was indeed a very WWEish angle but remember WWE caters at least some of it's content towards children whilst AEW is meant to be this mecca for the 18-40 demographic. Throwing garbage on her head was legit something out of a high school comedy show.

FTR didn't steal the truck, Butcher and The Blade stole the truck. Why? Not sure. Will they follow up on it? Doubt it.

Archer and Brodie would be a killer tag team especially with Jake as the manager.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Quick thoughts once again from a not so grumpy Australian though he does make valid points this week 

Lucha vs wardlow was good. I normally hate lumberjack matches cause they are predictable but this was good hoss shit. I could have done without the stage dives but considering it was 2 geeks being tossed and lucha busting out his insane athleticism I'll let it slide. Looking forward to the tag

Shida vs red was nice. Brawl was good still skipping this match but yeah. Cage squash was good. Tazz promo was good. Good hype for ppv. Britt was good but hated the trash shit.

The dork order vs joey division sucked. The match on dark was better. Scu vs ftr sucked. Ftr was good but I'm so done with that other tag team. 8 man tag immediately gets a skip. Fuck clusterfucks

Matt vs santana sucked. Matt can't walk anymore. I don't care about the match

Oc vs Jericho I loved. I'm a smartass so oc doing the kicks to annoy was chuckle worthy for me. Jerichos promo was great. Brawl was great. Looking forward to the match

Oh yeah the tag vp was nicely done 

Overall I'll go a 6. Just an average show


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Loved: Shida looking like a beast, she should be presented as the best wrestler in the world. She's pound for pound the strongest in the division, most athletic, great techniques and killer move-set. Fuck hell I could buy her beating Kip Sabian with the way she decked him. Did i miss or did Stark only hold her back? why is every saying Shida decked him as well?

OC/Jericho was great as well. Jericho cut a great promo and OC keeping his cool but getting aggressive when it was needed was awesome.

FTR/SCU was awesome. Danielz and Kaz work better than Scorpio/Kaz. YB and FTR should lose the 8-man tag and then blame each-other for it to kick off their feud.

I liked the DO development. This is how you brain-wash someone to join you. I need to see more from that Grayson guy tho, He was awesome in that last DARK match i saw of his. I hope he can play a bigger role in the group. Then Archer beating up Janela/Sony was a nice touch, they were able to fend off run of the mil bullies at a gas station, but a legit bad-ass bully didn't care and just came in and beat up both guys easily.

Medium: Lucha/Wardlow, decent match by the big men but a lot of shenanigans on the outside.
Britt/Swol should lead to something?
Cage squash and Taz promo.. a bit redundant but got the job done.

The tag team promo video hype: I'm just not getting Omega and Chuck Taylor. Both look like and act like geeks when compared to their tag partners. I hope BF win and we get more development for Page's character after. 

Nope: Santana/Matt..Yeah I switched to the NXT main event at that point. Not much build-up and I don't get what they're feuding about.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Wardlow is great. You have two big guys going at it, it should be cool. Luchasaurus fall into the good guys side, they start patting him on the back like "are you OK my guy?". You think the real lumberjacks were doing that back in the woods of Canada. THROW HIM BACK IN THERE. Then in typical AEW fashion, it becomes a circus.

Why did Shida attack Penelope Ford? who knows. As the champion why would she even do that. The challenger should do that, not the other way around.

Love FTR but I didn't feel their match against SCU as much as their match with Butcher/Blade. It was all over the place, too much back and forth with less selling. Their promo afterwards, Dax was all exausted, not the most coherent. 

They really bent over backward to make Sonny Kiss and Jarella look good with all the offense. It made Cabana look like a dumbass and Brodie Lee even worse. Cabana was much better in the NWA, it just fitted better. 

The bits with Best Friend and Page/Omega selling their match was good, I thought. Except I wish it could have been a little bit more serious? But it is good when companies go into insight of wrestlers beyond the usual promos. I think it was JR we heard talk saying there are unresolved issues with Omega and Page, that was good. They have been selling on their differences and yet saying when they go to ring, they're all business. This is the type of things they should hammer more often to sort of reafirm characters in their roles. It's never done enough. BF saying "we have never won anything" was funny and at the same time make them look more determined to win the belts. 

I'm hoping that Brodie Lee choosing to face SCU out of nowhere may be have to do with Daniels finally turning.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Wardlow is great. You have two big guys going at it, it should be cool. Luchasaurus fall into the good guys side, they start patting him on the back like "are you OK my guy?". You think the real lumberjacks were doing that back in the woods of Canada. THROW HIM BACK IN THERE. Then in typical AEW fashion, it becomes a circus.
> 
> *Why did Shida attack Penelope Ford? who knows. As the champion why would she even do that. The challenger should do that, not the other way around.*
> 
> ...


..... you did not see her slap Shida before the match?

The attack was retaliation


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... you did not see her slap Shida before the match?
> 
> The attack was retaliation


I must have fast forwarded that part. Still, it was a little overblown reaction. She acted like Ford was the Four Horsemen and that she has been Dusty and this was the follow up of them breaking his hand.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> I must have fast forwarded that part. Still, it was a little overblown reaction. She acted like Ford was the Four Horsemen and that she has been Dusty and this was the follow up of them breaking his hand.


So she was supposed to let Penelope trash talk her and slap her without retaliation so everyone cries how she got geeked out?
That brawl just elevated the match a little.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> I must have fast forwarded that part. Still, it was a little overblown reaction. She acted like Ford was the Four Horsemen and that she has been Dusty and this was the follow up of them breaking his hand.


She hit her with a title last week and pinned her and talked trash and smacked her before her match

i mean.....


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Good show 8/10

Lucha v wardlow....I like these guys. I want them pushed and main event a ppv (title picture)...these guys can go...shooting star press omg...

Brit is gold...why are critics so serious

Shida...my favourite wrestler atm

I am Cody and Hager fan but not a press conference/contract signing fan... meh

Brodie Lee match...I like all four of these guys..easy to watch..fun match..some of the dives were a waste

Archer...great....should have beaten Cody...want him in title picture 

SCU v FTR...good tag match but these four don’t click with me...whenever I see Daniels I just want to watch him fight joe and AJ in a six sided ring

Lucha bro’s and bucks fan....fyter fest should be fun

Make Cage champ! Clean or otherwise... if Mox can’t show...put the belt on Cage and have a match later on

Hardy v Santana...meh...I don’t hate hardy like some do...but not a huge fan either...more just respect his contribution 

OC v Y2J ... great characters ... good stuff...

2 hours just flew by...fun

Looking fwd to Page, PAC, Kenny, Lucha, Archer, Wardlow, MJF all getting into the title picture


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hard to focus on wrestling with so much happening outside the ring with corona & speaking out - this us challenging time particularly for company still finding its way.
Janela king vs dark order was a lot fun - the new team got video package then lost then squashed. So there's that.
Press conference had Rocky vibe which I didn't mind. Hager with no ic in his corner.
Liked orange cassidy not speaking on mic - hope they save that for when crowds come back - imagine pop.
I miss crowds.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> I'm hoping that Brodie Lee choosing to face SCU out of nowhere may be have to do with Daniels finally turning.


Out of no where?

Cabana/SCU/Dark Order have been linked with eachother for months - if anything, that's long term storytelling, sold PERFECTLY by Cabana.

What it leads to is Cabana turning more 'Dark' because those he thought were his friends, didn't offer their hands out when he hit a losing streak.... Dark Order did.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Good ass show. Seriously this has to be one of their best Covid shows.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

I'll comment on what stood out to me;

Not really a fan of luchasaurus in ring. Marko stunt going supersaiyan sigh.

I don't like cody and his hope promo. Good Arn promo.

Britt baker is not funny at the moment.

Janella and Kiss looked like to teenage girls going up against grown men, no one other than the niche audience would tolerate Janella and Kiss, they're clearly delusional or don't care about gaining fans.

good promo by jericho unfortunately he's full of shit because he's a bad comedy act now too. Cassidy is trash and I can't take this seriously.

boring episode as usual but enough fun to watch as it's not WWE and it's on tnt, hoping something drastic happens soon so Khan is forced to stop having fun living his dream as a booker and is forced to hire people who know wtf they're doing.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DaveRA said:


> Good show 8/10
> 
> Lucha v wardlow....I like these guys. I want them pushed and main event a ppv (title picture)...these guys can go...shooting star press omg...
> 
> ...


i actually like the idea of cage winning the title by forfeit

in fact, it can be another chase for Moxley - he never lost it. Meanwhile Cage can have a good time defending it for a few months. I like this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m not going to comment, because I turned the show off early. Second week in a row I’ve turned the show off due to anger.

Fuck Cody rHHHodes and the most important title in AEW, the _TNT Title_ 🙄


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Good show. Wardlow-Luchasaurus & FTR/SCU were very good. Jericho's was great, the match with OC should be an interesting one.
But once again, we really need more of MJF, Moxley, Archer... and Darby. Where the fuck is Darby?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finally got around to watching the show. Good show, better than last week at least.

*Luchasaurus vs. Wardlow was fun. Didn't know what to expect from this, but Wardlow looked pretty good on offense and Lucha sold great for him. You get the typical spots with the lumberjacks where Wardlow throws Cutler and Stunt onto the pile and then Lucha throws Wardlow on the pile....and then Lucha does a Shooting Star Press onto the pile. Gotta say, probably a few too many spots like that. Because eventually the Lumberjacks just look stupid waiting to catch the guys. Anyways, Wardlow wins as he should leading to a tag team match at Fyter Fest which should be very good. Though AEW should probably stay away from the pull apart brawls for a bit after tonight.

*The Women's stuff was exactly what it needed to be. Ford and Sabian pissed of Shida, Shida got in the ring, squashed her opponent, and then went right after Ford and Sabian. Simple. Effective. And a decent enough build for Fyter Fest.

*The Cody press conference just felt completely contrived, if I'm being honest. Maybe it was because it was only the Cody match that got the press conference treatment. But the whole thing felt forced. The tension between Cody and Jake felt forced. I'm well aware that Cody gets to have a lot of the unique segments in AEW. Sometimes they're great, and other times they just feel contrived. This was the latter.

*Janela and Sonny's segment was entertaining in a stupid funny way. The match with them vs. Brodie and Colt was solid too. AEW kind of booked themselves into a corner here. Either Kiss and Janel lose their first match of Colt loses which means the partnership with Brodie means nothing. Well, Brodie and Colt won continuing that story. It's a fine mid card story I guess, though with Dark Order I'm still finding it hard to care. And then Lance Archer comes out to attack Janela and Kiss, so they look doubly bad on their debut.

Archer going from main event segments with Cody to a match with Janela is a definite step down, but hopefully this is a short program for Archer to build himself back up.

*The FTR vs. SCU tag was really good. Great tag team wrestling as to be expected. I love that FTR's gimmick, or part of their gimmick, is using legendary tag finishers from the past. Anyways, solid post match promo, Butcher and Blade stealing their car was comical and the Lucha Bros are back. Sweet. That 8 man tag at Fyter Fest should be pretty wild.

*First off, get well soon Renee and stay safe Mox. The Cage squash was more of the same as was the Taz promo.

*I have one question about the Swole/Britt segment....where was the bodyguard Britt hired?

*The Matt vs. Santana match was fine, but nothing special. And you couldn't help but think of Sammy while watching this match. And once again, the IC continues to lose even when Santana had Ortiz for a distraction. Yeesh.

*Jericho cut a pretty good promo in the main event. Honestly sounded like someone here when talking about Cassidy. The brawl was fun too. Nothing amazing but got me a little more hyped from their Fyter Fest match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TNT Title gets a fucking press conference. You WORLD champions, Kenny/Page and Shida and Moxley, get...what?

Fuck you, Cody. Vince and Hunter were right. You require way too goddamn many smoke and mirrors to be a star. It buries the rest of the roster, even your goddamn champions, when you refuse to allow others to have spots like this.

I’m genuinely “this close” to not even watching next week. Or ever again. I want a weekly wrestling show, not watching Cody and Jericho mark out for themselves like a couple of sissy boys staring at themselves in the mirror.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So.... anybody else starting to get into ‘Cabana / Dark Order’ storyline?

i am - and normally you could not pay me to be interested in Cabana / he’s like Hardy levels to me


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So.... anybody else starting to get into ‘Cabana / Dark Order’ storyline?
> 
> i am - and normally you could not pay me to be interested in Cabana / he’s like Hardy levels to me


If they genuinely meant for it to turn out the way it has, then I really praise them for their long term booking of the whole situation. 

SCU vs. Dark Order go back, what? 7 months? Cabana being involved actually goes back 4 or so months ago whenever Revolution was - and now it culminates to Cabana eventually realising that who he thought had his back don't really have his back and The Dark Order..... do?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> If they genuinely meant for it to turn out the way it has, then I really praise them for their long term booking of the whole situation.
> 
> SCU vs. Dark Order go back, what? 7 months? Cabana being involved actually goes back 4 or so months ago whenever Revolution was - and now it culminates to Cabana eventually realising that who he thought had his back don't really have his back and The Dark Order..... do?


look at this fantastic piece of storytelling.

and in the end, he'll be screwed. he'd live and breathe DO and something will happen a bit later, where brodie screws him.

jesus im getting excited just thinking about it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> If they genuinely meant for it to turn out the way it has, then I really praise them for their long term booking of the whole situation.
> 
> SCU vs. Dark Order go back, what? 7 months? Cabana being involved actually goes back 4 or so months ago whenever Revolution was - and now it culminates to Cabana eventually realising that who he thought had his back don't really have his back and The Dark Order..... do?


its the Young Bucks mate - they tell stories over years


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good big man match...Marco kicking butt was the low of the match...and reminds you how stupid this whole gimmick is, when JR says "he thinks he is 6,5 when he is just 2,11" or something like that...
Shida is a great champ, best decision AEW did in a while...
Cody press conference will be used in acting school as maybe the worst example of trying too hard, I could go into detail how fucking forced it was, but I just keep it at that. No interest in Hager/Cody, because you know "he will pour his heart out", will bleed, will win, so why should I care...
Kiss/Janela video was miles better than the presser, match after that was meh...No interest in Boom Boom Cold Cabana and so sad seing Brodie in that position. Honestly he was better of in catering in WWE...And wow Archer now will kick butt to lower class talent for a month so everyone forgets how badly he is treated? But I was happy seing him again...
Good wrestling, but I couldnt care less if someone steels a car and 4 tag teams will have a 4 on 4 with parings as strange as eating strawberries with my own shit...
Cage squashing people is better than him talking, so a plus from me.

Now I tuned out, I cant handly Matt Hardy in 2020 barely able to move in a match with a tag team wrestler no one cares about, especially with Sammy missing...
And sorry but Jericho / OC is nothing but filler and I was wrong hoping OC will lose his gimmick, either one will win (most likely Jericho) and the will not have a conversation until Best friends defend the titles against Le Sex Gods or something. 

Same mediocre Dynamite as last week, only good things are Shida and the video with Kiss and Janela and Archer being back...sad...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> look at this fantastic piece of storytelling.
> 
> and in the end, he'll be screwed. he'd live and breathe DO and something will happen a bit later, where brodie screws him.
> 
> jesus im getting excited just thinking about it.


I don't even think the end game is Brodie vs. Cabana.

But I can see little things being picked up on by Dark Order as a way of brainwashing guys. SCU not being there for Cabana for example, yet Dark Order being there and then both going over SCU next week etc. showing Cabana made the right choice.

Someone is going to be let down by someone and Dark Order will be there to pick them back up somewhere, use the smallest of things to get them on side as a way to gain more strength.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I don't even think the end game is Brodie vs. Cabana.
> 
> But I can see little things being picked up on by Dark Order as a way of brainwashing guys. SCU not being there for Cabana for example, yet Dark Order being there and then both going over SCU next week etc. showing Cabana made the right choice.
> 
> Someone is going to be let down by someone and Dark Order will be there to pick them back up somewhere, use the smallest of things to get them on side as a way to gain more strength.


I remember before Brodie had his debut, Tony said in a presser - ‘the Dark Order is a wide reaching organisation with far reaching implications’ - I think what somebody mentioned where they will just keep on recruiting is correct

Maybe even refs and camera men?

maybe there is a Aubrey conspiracy?! 

*fantasy booking


----------



## Bret'Hitman'Hart (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm a huge Aew fan and watch it almost religiously. However like most weekly wrestling shows , it was mostly filler with very little substance. That is okay and expected in the current age of wrestling. I won't go into great detail because much of my thoughts have already been expressed in one way or another. I love how well Shida is doing , bravo Aew. I appreciated seeing Archer back in the fold no matter if it is in a small capacity. Enjoyed the cost segment with Jake , surprisingly.(Even though Arn made is more drawn out than needed.) A Brian Cage squash match does nothing for me because I already have seen it before. The purpose of squash matches are well known but should be spread out better. I am no more convinced that Cage should be in a title feud with Mox before or after squashing random guy #2858592. The show is exactly what I expected it to be before a two week stint of "Ppv Dynamites".


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> TNT Title gets a fucking press conference. You WORLD champions, Kenny/Page and Shida and Moxley, get...what?
> 
> Fuck you, Cody. Vince and Hunter were right. You require way too goddamn many smoke and mirrors to be a star. It buries the rest of the roster, even your goddamn champions, when you refuse to allow others to have spots like this.
> 
> I’m genuinely “this close” to not even watching next week. Or ever again. I want a weekly wrestling show, not watching Cody and Jericho mark out for themselves like a couple of sissy boys staring at themselves in the mirror.


Just stop watching altogether and delete your account.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> TNT Title gets a fucking press conference. You WORLD champions, Kenny/Page and Shida and Moxley, get...what?
> 
> Fuck you, Cody. Vince and Hunter were right. You require way too goddamn many smoke and mirrors to be a star. It buries the rest of the roster, even your goddamn champions, when you refuse to allow others to have spots like this.
> 
> *I’m genuinely “this close” to not even watching next week. Or ever again.* I want a weekly wrestling show, not watching Cody and Jericho mark out for themselves like a couple of sissy boys staring at themselves in the mirror.


First good news in 2020 ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> First good news in 2020 ?


Why would it be good news that people are tuning out of AEW?


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Thought it was a good show. Dislike OC a lot, but his segment with Jericho was entertaining (mostly because of Jericho). FTR/SCU was a really good match. Wardlow put on an amazing display (shame the match was ruined by all those nonsense spots and why is anyone selling for Marko Stunt). Shida squash and the attack on Penelope straight afterwards was badass. Hager/Cody press conference was cool but I just can't get excited for anything involving Hager (his wife is HOT though). Cage looks like a fucking badass but his loss to Moxley might hurt him. Lots of good stuff in this show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

kazarn said:


> Thought it was a good show. Dislike OC a lot, but his segment with Jericho was entertaining (mostly because of Jericho). FTR/SCU was a really good match. Wardlow put on an amazing display (shame the match was ruined by all those nonsense spots and why is anyone selling for Marko Stunt). Shida squash and the attack on Penelope straight afterwards was badass. Hager/Cody press conference was cool but I just can't get excited for anything involving Hager (*his wife is HOT though*). Cage looks like a fucking badass but his loss to Moxley might hurt him. Lots of good stuff in this show.


See you can get excited


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon will be here crying about CoDy RhHhoDeS next week, as always.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Out of no where?
> 
> Cabana/SCU/Dark Order have been linked with eachother for months - if anything, that's long term storytelling, sold PERFECTLY by Cabana.
> 
> What it leads to is Cabana turning more 'Dark' because those he thought were his friends, didn't offer their hands out when he hit a losing streak.... Dark Order did.


It's not long term storytelling when you drop something for months, then just randomly try to incorporate it. You can call it a call back to that time they wanted Daniels for a few weeks, before he started feuding with Pentagon. But it's certainly not long-term storytelling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So.... anybody else starting to get into ‘Cabana / Dark Order’ storyline?
> 
> i am - and normally you could not pay me to be interested in Cabana / he’s like Hardy levels to me


Not at all they need to end it. Dark Order just isn't working and isn't going to work


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Not at all they need to end it. Dark Order just isn't working and isn't going to work


*for you


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's not long term storytelling when you drop something for months, then just randomly try to incorporate it. You can call it a call back to that time they wanted Daniels for a few weeks, before he started feuding with Pentagon. But it's certainly not long-term storytelling


SCU eliminated Dark Order from Tag Team Tournament
Dark Order wanting Daniels from SCU
Exalted One getting closer to revealing hismelf
Cabana saves SCU and attacks Dark Order on his debut
Cabana enters losing streak
Who's there when Cabana is feeling down? Not SCU but the Dark Order.
Exalted One recruits Cabana
Cabana actually finally gets a win after a long time, he's so happy with it he can't see the Dark Orders tactics.
Exalted One offers out SCU on behalf of Cabana next week.

I assume next week we get Cabana acting a bit more vicious and a bit more 'dark' with him and Brodie beating SCU quite convincingly to show Cabana (and anyone else they aim to recruit) that having someone believe in you is important.

They've been interlinked for months.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> SCU eliminated Dark Order from Tag Team Tournament
> Dark Order wanting Daniels from SCU
> Exalted One getting closer to revealing hismelf
> Cabana saves SCU and attacks Dark Order on his debut
> ...


Very good summary, and 100% correct


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I do appreciate the little story beat of Brodie challenging SCU because Colt debuted in AEW by helping SCU against Dark Order. This all happening of course before Brodie was around.

Now, it's Dark Order so I can only care so much, but it's something to make the match feel a little more important.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> SCU eliminated Dark Order from Tag Team Tournament
> Dark Order wanting Daniels from SCU
> Exalted One getting closer to revealing hismelf
> Cabana saves SCU and attacks Dark Order on his debut
> ...


Dropping a story for months isn't long term storytelling though. All of that is history. But you can't drop a story for 3 fucking months while doing nothing to add to it, then say "hey they're long-term story building". It's a call back. Long term storg building is what they were doing with " will Page defect or not".


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *for you


It's not working for anybody, which is why the alleged fans of The Dark Order have been "interested to see where this goes" since October. At some point it's okay to just say " yeah I want to like this, but this sucks"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It's not working for anybody, which is why the alleged fans of The Dark Order have been "interested to see where this goes" since October. At some point it's okay to just say " yeah I want to like this, but this sucks"


it’s also ok to understand some people like it

i like it

so, your absolutes of ‘not working for anybody’ is factually wrong


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Out of no where?
> 
> Cabana/SCU/Dark Order have been linked with eachother for months - if anything, that's long term storytelling, sold PERFECTLY by Cabana.
> 
> What it leads to is Cabana turning more 'Dark' because those he thought were his friends, didn't offer their hands out when he hit a losing streak.... Dark Order did.


Calm down. I was not saying "out of nowhere" in a negative way but that in the middle of a Cabana storyline that Brodie Lee would go back to wrestling SCU seemed out of nowhere cause the SCU feud seemed over. And yea Cabana sold it perfectly like "why". If one of the SCU turn happen there, I'm gonna lift my hats to them, it's well done.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really enjoyed this Dynamite! Maybe my favourite in a few weeks and Fyter Fest looks like it's gonna be hype.

Orange Cassidy really needs his own theme song.

It kinda feels like they might be turning Dark Order face? So why not Brodie Lee vs Lance Archer at All Out. Two Hosses that need a bounceback


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Dropping a story for months isn't long term storytelling though. All of that is history. But you can't drop a story for 3 fucking months while doing nothing to add to it, then say "hey they're long-term story building". It's a call back. Long term storg building is what they were doing with " will Page defect or not".


Depends how you view it.

Cabana is part of the story, they didn't drop anything. Over the course of that 3 months he ended up developing a losing streak whilst the Exalted One went on the prowl for new followers.

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree.

I thought it was probably the best part of the whole show and instantly made me interested in not only Cabana but Dark Order.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Dynamite was great this week Wardlow vs Luchasauras was breath of fresh air from all the flippy flop stuff you usually see just two big guys hammering it out and Moxley vs Cage should be fun.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Depends how you view it.
> 
> Cabana is part of the story, they didn't drop anything. Over the course of that 3 months he ended up developing a losing streak whilst the Exalted One went on the prowl for new followers.
> 
> ...


I mean I think it show continuity and stuff, but I'd have a hard time believing they planned this from the beginning. 

But if you like it I guess, but to me it just seems like for just want to give this shitty stable a lot of leash lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it’s also ok to understand some people like it
> 
> i like it
> 
> so, your absolutes of ‘not working for anybody’ is factually wrong


I just don't believe you that's the thing lol. Everybody who says they like the story has stayed at the same "well this has potential" area. Like after a while, it's okay to just say they didn't reach their potential. The fact folk have to fantasy book these fantastical "well maybe they'll corrupt a whole bunch of roster members and take over" just to make it seem interesting is all folk need to know about how show and undeveloped this story is a year in.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

_yawn_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't believe you that's the thing lol. Everybody who says they like the story has stayed at the same "well this has potential" area. Like after a while, it's okay to just say they didn't reach their potential. The fact folk have to fantasy book these fantastical "well maybe they'll corrupt a whole bunch of roster members and take over" just to make it seem interesting is all folk need to know about how show and undeveloped this story is a year in.


Lol.... how do I prove my love?

I dig the Dark Order, what can I say - is there a support group for people like me?

am I an outcast now in the world of wrestling? Fuck, i’ll take it one further, I like Marko Stunt too - the HORROR! 

for balance, I don’t like Hardy, so there’s that


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Why do people consider the Dark Order a storyline and not just a midcard stable?


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

FTR: So we booked with The Bucks, Butcher & Blade and the Lucha Bros.
Khan: Yep!
FTR: Not the f*cking Usos in the shower room or New Day pancake kiddy sh*t!
Khan: Yep
FTR: WRASSLIN'


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone think FTR's characters are a little weird right now?

"We're 5'10"" (they're basically about average size for AEW tag teams. Bigger than The Young Bucks)

"We don't have an athletic background, JR!". (They are a decorated professional wrestling tag team. Is wrestling not real? Also, JR heckin' loves The Revival.)

Also, are the deliberately doing their finish as a gutbuster instead of a codebreaker out of respect for Jericho, or is their timing a bit off?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol.... how do I prove my love?
> 
> I dig the Dark Order, what can I say - is there a support group for people like me?
> 
> ...


You just can't lol. At this point I can't see what's to like about them other than potential, which for me should be over lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Does anyone think FTR's characters are a little weird right now?
> 
> "We're 5'10"" (they're basically about average size for AEW tag teams. Bigger than The Young Bucks)
> 
> ...


YB and FTR are same height - can see it when they face off - in fact, Nick‘s the tallest i think?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Someone needs to sit the roster down in front of some WWC brawls and show how it is done Hansen/Brody V Anybody or Colon/Abdullah perhaps because AEW brawls are absolutely atrocious 

At least the catching seems to be better although why no-one actually moves out the way after the long pause takes away the realism significantly

Brodie Lee botcher of the week, needs some ring attire that does more for his glutimus maximus 

Still really enjoyed Lucha/Wardlow and shame we missed Natural Nightmares V FTR


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> You just can't lol. At this point I can't see what's to like about them other than potential, which for me should be over lol


C’est la vie

my true Dark Order love will always be unnoticed then

it is a harsh pain, but i’ll carry the burden


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> YB and FTR are same height - can see it when they face off - in fact, Nick‘s the tallest i think?


Well, they're about the same height but FTR are more thicc


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FTR was discussing their height to say they don’t look the part (a GOOD shot at Vince’s vision of wrestling), and they’re not the athletes that JR usually spots in a crowd, but that doesn’t stop them from being the best in the world.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Well, they're about the same height but FTR are more thicc


Indeed so


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I really liked Dynamite this week after finding last week's a bit boring. So I was surprised to see the low ratings.

The Lumberjack Match was fun and I was glad Wardlow won. Am I the only one who sees _serious_ potential in this guy? He has Hollywood looks and is very athletic. AEW needs more slobberknockers with these hosses.

One thing I didn't like was Brodie selling so much for Janela/Sonny. He should swat these guys like flies, but it's that whole issue of competitiveness in AEW. I'm not really feeling the Brodie/Colt angle at all and Brodie has lost his steam. Janela/Kiss did show potential as a team but given the tag depth this company has, they are better off on Dark.

It was nice to see Archer out there kicking someone's ass, now please do something with him again.

FTR vs. SCU was an excellent tag match, clearly the best match of the show. They're definitely building to a Horsemen angle and the commentators even spoke about it during the match. This match was so smooth and well structured. The post-match angle was good too, very happy to see the Lucha Bros back. AEW is booking the tag division better than the singles.

Good squash for Cage and very good promo by Taz. Now, will Cage follow the Brodie and Archer path after he loses to Mox and lose steam?

Hardy vs. Santana is where the show lost me. I was just bored to be honest and it didn't feel like a de facto main event. I'm wondering if they're heading towards Hardy vs. Jericho at the next PPV in a clash of the 'legends' type deal.

I get the logic as to why they're putting Orange Cassidy in a program with Jericho - to capitalize on his popularity - but I don't find him convincing. He's a novelty act and I don't personally see him as much more. Jericho should go over decisively at Fyter Fest.

As a final note, one thing that bothers me about AEW is the amount of moments where you can see a wrestler on the outside just watching and waiting for someone to do a dive. Watch the part where Colt is just stood there WATCHING Kiss and Janela for what felt like an eternity. It's really awkward and business exposing.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I wanted call out one thing that they seem to have learned and listened to and what they need to do more; they actually showed a clip from Dark to explain and build something for those of us that don’t watch it.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Wardlow and Luchasaurus really impressed. They really need to start pushing the two.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cody having a press conference with himself.

Such a Cody thing to do. The ego of this guy. I hope Hager smashes him.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

I know he gets a mixed reaction but I do think Jim Cornette`s comments on the Lucha/Wardlow match are for the most spot on

Really enjoyed the match but as a free TV opening match with confused lumberjacks just to book a PPV match, not a good call

The participants have so much potential but it was nearer Big Sky v Vinnie Vegas rather than Big Van Vader V Scott Norton, I really hope that both are really developed because I feel both could be superstars under Mr McMahon 

Enjoyable but could be so much more


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Wait, I thought he stopped watching AEW.... Color me shocked.

Anyway, while Wardlow's impressive he's still kinda green and Luchasaurus isn't the best wrestler out there. Of course things could've better.
Match was good. The aftermath was a mess.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

He claimed it`s beacuse he thought he would see more MJF involved in the match !


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Mercian said:


> He claimed it`s beacuse he thought he would see more MJF involved in the match !


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Yeah Cornette only watches FTR and MJF segments now.


----------

